#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-27
<Concurssi> Kuuluuko tässä asennuksen Runnin dpkg vaiheessa kestää yli puol tuntia?
<Echramath> Mitenköhän firefox onnistuu keikkumaan cpu-listauksen kärkipäässä vaikka siinä on kolme simppeliä foorumitabia auki?
<tuhoojabotti> Koska firefox? :)
<tuhoojabotti> Tai sit sul on listaus väärin päin ku ubuntus ne kuvakkeet on nii oudot.
<Echramath> Eikun tää on top.
<Echramath> Mut ilmeisesti joo "koska firefox".
<tuhoojabotti> höhö
<VilleVicious> mun usb-näppis päätti yllättäen leikkimästä mun pöytäkoneen kanssa. Olen kokeillut portin vaihtoa tuloksetta esim sellaisiin portteihin joissa  hiiri toimii ongelmitta. Uudelleen käynnistettäessä näppiksessä välähtää numlockin valo, joten jonkin signaalin se ottaa boxista. Näppis toimii läppärini kanssa. Oisko jollakulla visiota mil
<VilleVicious> miten ogelmasta pääsisi eroon
<anacron> VilleVicious: mitä asioita oot muuttanut ennenkuin näppis lakkasi toimimasta
<anacron> teitkö esim jotain päivityksiä tai asetusten muutoksia, käynnistit koneen jossain vaiheessa uudelleen ja sen jälkeen näppis ei enää toiminutkaan
<anacron> vai niin että jäi tyylin lause kesken kun näppis sanoi itsensä irti
<VilleVicious> vika ilmaantui kun kytkin uuden usb hubin koneeseen
<VilleVicious> muutamalla rebootilla näppis alkoi taas toimia
<VilleVicious> aluksi laiskasti mutta nyt toimii ihan normaalisti
<nakke> moro! mullaon tässä koneella ubuntu, mutta tää pyörii aika hitaasti. käsittääkseni xubuntu on se kevyempi työpöytäympäristö. pystyykö sen xubuntun asentamaan sillain että sisäänkirjautumisruudusta saisi valita sen ubuntun sijasta?
<Sysi> asennat vaan paketinhallinnalla xubuntu-desktop-paketin
<Sysi> paljonko muistia, mikä tuntuu hitaalta?
<nakke> mulla on 20gigan kovalevy, keskusmuistista en tiedä
<Kurko> *buntu-desktop paketeista sellanen kysymys että kun sen on kerran mennyt asentaan niin miten sen saa poistettua niin että lähtee kaikki sen mukana tulleet paketit?
<bioterror> apt-get purge ohjelma
<Sysi> !purexfce
<lubotu3`> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vG7m5z -> Getting Back to a Pure XFCE on Ubuntu
<bioterror> niin nuo metat
<nakke> paketttienhallinta sanoo että se poistaa ubuntu splash artwork paketin, mitä tämä tarkoittaa?
<tale> nakke: Xubuntu ei välttämättä ole paljoa kevyempi kuin Gnome ja KDE. LXDE vois olla sopivan kevyt.
<bioterror> lähtee pala ubuntu-taidetta
<bioterror> tale, lxde on taas monelle tosi raakile
<tale> bioterror: Mutta se toimii pienellä muistilla.
<Sysi> tale: kuitenki vähäsen, käytetyt ohjelmat ratkaseen kyllä eniten
<Mkaysi> nakke: Poistaa käynnistymisestä, sen Ubuntu logon.
<nakke> okei
<Sysi> vaihtaa oikeastaan
<nakke> saako sen takasin
<Mkaysi> Eikö LXDE ole kevyempi kuin XFCE?
<Mkaysi> nakke: Asentamalla sen paketin uudestaan :)
<Kurko> lxde kokeilin joskus ja totesin että siittä puuttuu jo niin perus juttuja ettei sitä pysty ihminen käyttään :D
<Mkaysi> !lxde
<bioterror> kyl mä melkein sanon että Openbox ilman lxde:tä on parempi :P
<Mkaysi> Niinpä tietysti: <lubotu3`> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'lxde'
<bioterror> !lubuntu
<lubotu3`> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<nakke> jos nyt asennen tuon xubuntu desktop paketin niin asentaako se sen työpöytäympäristön vain, vai koko xubuntun?
<Mkaysi> Taitaa tulla kokonaan. xfce4 paketista pitäisi tulla pelkkä työpöytäympäristö.
<Sysi> noo, sama asia
<bioterror> lxdetä voi asentaa vaikka lubuntu-coren
<bioterror> varmaan on joku xubuntu-coreki?
<Sysi> tai no, riippuu mitä laskee, xubuntu käsitteenä sisältää vähän laajemman setin ohjelmia
<Sysi> xfce4 ja xfce4-goodies
<Sysi> jotka sisältää vähän eri paketteja ku xubuntu-desktop
<nakke> eli jos asennan xubuntun niin se asentaa jotain ohjelmia sen työpöytäympäristön lisäksi?
<Sysi> joo
<tale> nakke: Toki, Linuxeissa yleensäkin tulee sovellusohjelmat samalla kun asentaa käyttiksen.
<Mkaysi> Toisin kuin Windowseissa.
<Sysi> xubuntussa on pikku hassuus että asentamalla xfce-paketin ei tuu mukana xubuntun defaulttiasetuksia jotka poikkeaa xfce:n defaulteista
<nakke> okei,luin tosta wikipediasta lubuntu nimisestä jutusta, oisko se nopeempi vielä ku tuo xubuntu?
<Sysi> voi tuntua vielä vähän terävämmältä, karumpi myös
<bioterror> nakke, niin nuo väittää
<nakke> voisinpa kokeilla tuota lubuntu työpöytä ympäristöä? sen saa sitten pois vaan poistamallla paketit jos ei tykkää tai ei toimi yms?
<Mkaysi> Lataamalla Lubuntun live-cd:een sitä voi kokeilla.
<Mkaysi> Samalla tavalla kuin Ubuntuakin.
<Mkaysi> (Ja Xubuntua=
<nakke> okei, mutten haluisi luopua tästäkään, haluisin sen vähän niinkuin rinnalle
<nakke> tai kun tuosta sisäänkirjautumisvalikosta saa valita sen työpöydän, niin sitä ajan takaa
<Mkaysi> Sisäänkirjautumis valikosta voi valita sen työpöytä ympäristön, jota haluaa käyttää
<pesasa> Sitten vaan asennat paketin nimeltä lubuntu-desktop.
<nakke> okei
<bioterror> ja sekopääkisusta pure-lxde ;)
<nakke> pure-lxde paketti? mikä se on? kuuluuko sekin asentaa siis että lubuntu toimii?
<bioterror> !purelxde
<lubotu3`> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YXP5u9 -> Getting Back to a Pure LXDE on Ubuntu
<tale> bioterror: Justhan nakke sanoi ettei se halua poistaa noita muita.
<bioterror> se on kyl vähän nahkeeta kun valikot on täynnä diipadaapaa
<nakke> kiitos neuvoista!
<Nakkel> 11.04 ja networkmanagerin kautta oleva vpnc, .pfc importattu, kuitenkaan yhteyttä ei saa muodostettua. Sama .pfc käytetty Win clientillä ok. Ajatuksia?
<reject> miks mun selain (firefox) ei näytä kaikki kuvia?
<Warod> kellään hajua mitä katella, kun bootissa NFS mountin jälkeen defunct mount prosessi roikkumaan ja fstabin seuraava mountti ei tule hoidetuksi koskaan?
<Warod> jälkeen jää*
<Warod> 11.04
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-28
<IhqTzup> Lol, sähköposti tuli päiväyksellä 27.08.1971
<IhqTzup> Hmm, webbimailissa näkyy oikein eli vika on Evolutionissa.
<tale> reject: Mitä kuvia se ei näytä?
<hifi> IhqTzup: sähköpostin lähetyspäivämäärä on todennäköisesti tuo 27.08.1971 ja webmail näyttää vastaanottoajan
<hifi> ei, se posti ei ollut matkalla kymmeniä vuosia vaan lähettäjän tietokoneen kello on sekaisin joko tarkoituksella tai vahingossa
<elias_> Huomasinpa eilen vahingossa Ikeassa että niiden päätteet on toteutettu virtualisoimalla Windows 2003 server Redhatin päälle.
<elias_> Päätteet boottaavat ensin RedHatiin verkkoboottina ja sen jälkeen tulee winhotuksen kirjautumisikkuna.
<elias_a> Mikä tossa Unityssä on nyt niin vaativaa kun ei se suostu toimimaan melko uudella raudalla eikä tosi vanhalla S3:llakaan....
<elias_a> Raakileita puskat täynnä, näemmä...
<bioterror> no ei se varmaan millään S3:lla toimi ;)
<bioterror> S3:t on kyl turhan ysäriä
<elias_a> ei toi mikään ysäri ole... 2000-luvun puolivälin jälkeen valmistettu.
<elias_a> Pitääpä katsoa uudestaan.
<elias_a> Mutta ei tosiaan suostu toimimaan myöskään mun puoli vuotta vanhalla työkoneella.
<elias_a> Pitänee alkaa googlettaa syytä.
<ath> Matroxejakin valmistetaan kait vielä. Ne on silti ysäriä.
<elias_a> nvidia Corporation gt216 Quadro FX 880M
<elias_a> Eipä näytä oikein hyvältä Unityn kanssa yhteentoimivuus.
<elias_a> Eikä toi mikään S3 ollutkaan. Muistelin vielä vanhempaa rautaa.
<ath> Kai sulla on nVidian ajurit?
<elias_a> Tossa vanhemmassa on ati radeon mobility 7500
<elias_a> Se ei näköjään tule toimimaan liian vähäisen näyttömuistin takia.
<elias_a> ath: kyllä ymmärtääkseni on.
<elias_a>  Miten hemmetissä tässä unityssä avataan kaksi nautilus-ikkunaa?
<ath> Siihen taisi olla salainen näppäinyhdistelmä.
<elias_a> F3 auttaa.
<elias_a> Tulee toinen ikkuna edellisen viereen.
<pesasa> elias_a: Oletkos unity-2d:tä kokeillut?
<elias_a> pesasa: En ole - tänään sain tietää moisen olemassaolosta.
<elias_a> Pitää koittaa.
<Iltsu> meinasin kans, mul oli S3:n yhes vanhas IBM Aptivas
<Iltsu> seki kyl oli jo loppu ysärii
<Iltsu> ysärin loppuu kuulostais paremmalt
<elias_a> Äh - kuka tampio on mennyt puukottamaan pybackupia niin, että se ei palauta backupeja samaan hakemistoon kuin mistä ne on backupattu...
<elias_a> Tein sitten päivityksen ja nyt se haluaa tunkea ne restored files -alihakemistoon. Levy tietty on niin täynnä ettei ne sinne mahdu.
<IhqTzup> hifi: No eihän se nyt sitä kellonaikaa oikeesti ota mistään lähettäjän tietokoneesta...
<snowfake> mitäs virtualisointisoftaa suositellaan, jos tarkoituksena virtualisoida jotain veppiservereitä sun muita iha omaan säätöön?
<snowfake> onko vmware serevr turhan raskas vai silläkö mennään?
<Iltsu> ite oon virtualboxia käyttäny omis säädöissä
<Iltsu> silleen et niitten säätösysteemien ei tarvi olla pyörimäs 247 vaa aika satunnaisest
<hifi> IhqTzup: yes it does
<IhqTzup> hifi: En usko, eihän siinä olis yhtään mitään järkeä.
<hifi> ei siinä olekkaan, mutta kyllä se vain näin menee
<hifi> sähköpostissa nykyajan internetissä ei muutenkaan ole paljoa järkeä
<hifi> kun lähettäjään luotetaan liikaa
<hifi> tuleehan se lähettäjän osoitekkin lähettäjän päästä puhtaasti
<hifi> eikä sitä sinäänsä varmenneta
<hifi> joten voit lähetää postia toisten nimissä
<hahlo> hifi: mutta etkö headerista näe lähettäjän ip:n?
<hifi> ei ole pakollinen tieto
<hifi> esim. webmail
<anacron> mulle on tullu spämmiä itseltäni
<hifi> ensimmäinen ip mikä näkyy on se SMTP-palvelin joka otti alkuperäisen sähköpostin vastaan
<anacron> gmailissa
<hifi> ja se voi periaatteessa olla ihan mikä tahansa murrettu PC
<hifi> on tekniikkaa jolla voi varmentaa lähettäjän palvelimen, mutta se ei ole tarpeeksi laajalti käytössä että siihen voisi tukeutua
<hahlo> webmailissakin näkyy usein se orginating ip paitsi gmailissa korvaavat sen jollain omalla tunnisteellaan
<hifi> ei kuitenkaan asia josta voi lähettäjän tunnistaa
<hifi> olettaen että spämmää työkseen ja osaa asian
<hahlo> joo ei, mutta kotoaan ei kannata lähettää herjaviestejä tai uhkauksia
<reject> tale: ei  näyttäny mitää nii poisti koko paska ja laitoi chrome tilalle
<snowfake> toimiikos vmwaren virtualisointi 11.04:ssä ok?
<snowfake> vai pitääkö jotain muuta harkita
<puunakki> Toimii oikein hyvin.
<puunakki> Intelin Core i5 ja sen integroitu näyttis käytössä.
<elias_a> Mites Nattyn tiedostoselaimen saa näyttämään piilotiedostot?
<snowfake> mitäköhän toi utumbu nyt teki, user is not in sudoers file. this incident will be reported
<snowfake> enkä oo mihinkään koskenu
<snowfake> eiku, onko käyttäjät ubuntussa normaalisti sudo-ryhmässä?
<Sysi> ainoastaan asennuksessa luotava on vakiona sudottaja
<snowfake> jep. mut meneekö toi pelkästään sudoers-tiedostolla, vai pitääkö sudottavan käyttäjän olla sudo-ryhmässä?
<Sysi> lisää admin-täppä jos tarvt toisellekki
<snowfake> kun taisin samba-jakoja säätäessä laittaa ton käyttäjän vain "jako" -ryhmään usermod -G:llä, enkä sudo-ryhmään
<Sysi> tai visudo:lla voi tehä tietty kans jos haluaa
<snowfake> jos ton käyttäjän pitäis olla sudo-ryhmässä niin pitäneekin boottailla singletilaan sitten -_-
<Mkaysi> elias_a: ctrl + h
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Kiitän!
<elias_a> Onpas erikoinen tilanne päivityksen jälkeen.
<elias_a> home -osio on yhtäkkiä aivan täynnä dataa vaikka omat tiedostot ovat hävinneet päivityksen yhdeydessä.
<elias_a> Levynkäytön analysointiohjelma väittää, että 100% on käytetty. Outoa on se, että se 100% on 76,7 megatavua yli 30 gigan osiolla...
<elias_a> Mihinköhän ihmeeseen tuo data on oikein hävinnyt?
<elias_a> Selvisi. Jostain syystä vanhat kotihakemistot ovat /home/home/käyttäjä -hakemistoissa.
<elias_a> Nattyn asennusohjelma jotenkin sai moisen aikaan.
<snowfake> höm, bootin jälkeen /dev/md0 on hävinnyt johonkin
<snowfake> mitenköhän tää nyt pelastetaan :>
<snowfake> jaa, se muutti sen /dev/md127:ksi...
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-29
<Wagneri> Onnistuu se vanhaltakin kun aikansa asioita tuumailee.
<Echramath> Heh, miksiköhän multa häviää pikseleitä reunoilta...
<SipuliSopuli> mmitä kettua
<SipuliSopuli> taas uloskirjautuminen ilman että itse tein mitään
<SipuliSopuli> mistä logista vois löytyä vihiä että mikä syynä?
<Mkaysi> SipuliSopuli: Minulla on sama ongelma, näin kävi aamulla
<SipuliSopuli> itellä käynyt useampaan otteeseen
<Finnish> Päivää
<Finnish> Mulla on tommonen bluetooth-tikku joka toimi 10.10-versiossa varsin hyvin. Nyt se ei enää jekitä nattyssa, kun sen lyö kiinni niin tulee tuo BT-ikoni tuonne ylös ja se muka kertoo että bt on päällä, mut preferenssissä lukee että bluetooth is disabled
<Finnish> Mitähän pitäis tehrä?
<hifi> tarkistaa dmesg
<Finnish> KOhta tuloo pastebinia
<Finnish> No nyt on hidasta mökillä yhteys...
<hifi> 3G pelaa kyllä yllättävän hyvin kun se pelaa
<hifi> ei sillä mitään low latencyä pelaa mutta muuten pelaa mainiosti
<Finnish> Joo totta, hyvin rullaa surffaus silloin kun 3G pelaa
<Finnish> http://pastebin.com/D7knkzjQ
<Finnish> Enempää ei dmesg kerro bluetoothista
<Finnish> tai mistään muustakaan, tossa on loppu
<Finnish> KErtooko toi mitään oleellista?
<Sysi> SipuliSopuli: ~/.xsession-errors .1 .old tai ehkä ilman mitään, /var/log/Xorg* voi kans vihjeistää
<hifi> noi usbierrorit ei näytä hyvältä
<Finnish> hifi, Eli?
<hifi> vaikea sanoa
<Finnish> Mun piti kerran modprobettaa tai jotain muuta sellaista että sain ton mun langattoman käyntiin. Heti sen jälkeen kun käynnistin niin bluetooth toimi
<Finnish> Muistaakseni sit seuraavalla kerralla ei enää toiminu, mut langaton toimii edelleen
<hifi> sattuuko olemaan vanhaa rautaa
<Finnish> Joo, luultavasti
<Finnish> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<Kurko> mikäs vois olla vialla kun deluge lataa ~60kB/s ja utorrent winellä ~600kB/s?
<Kurko> ..samaa torrenttia ja seedejä on riittävästi
<Mkaysi> Kurko: Onko portit auki
<Kurko> delugelle avasin portit
<Mkaysi> (/me olettaa että latauksessa on laillisesti Ubuntun levykuva tai jotakin)
<Kurko> juu linukka juttuja latailen..
<hifi> rtorrent on ihan tehokas clientti
<Kurko> oon joskus sitäkin kokeillu mutta en oikeen tykänny
<Kurko> tietysti paras olis jos uTorrent tulis joskus linux työpöydille
<harto> ite käyttelen ihan tota transmissionia tässä työpöydällä
<harto> varmaankin vaihtuu rTorrentiin jos joskus taas saa palvelimen pystyyn
<IhqTzup> Transmission-daemon ja sit transmission remote gui paras systeemi mitä oon tähän mennessä käyttäny :P
<Kurko> qBittorent vaikuttais ihan toimivalta
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-30
<Finnish> Hojo
<Finnish> Osaaks kukaan neuvoa mikä noista paketeista on tuorein 64-versio?
<Finnish> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+package/usb-modeswitch-data
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qr0IXa -> usb-modeswitch-data : Oneiric (11.10) : Ubuntu
<jjo> kyllä se on toi jossa on suurin päivämäärä
<orinoco> helou
<orinoco> tarvisin apua langattoman pcmcia verkkokortin kanssa
<orinoco> tarvisin apua langattoman pcmcia verkkokortin kanssa.  (Lucent Technologies Orinoco Silver PC24-H-ET)
<hifi> pitäisi vain toimia
<orinoco> eipä toimi
<orinoco> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-432975.html täält luin että sais jotkut ajurit asentamalla toimimaan
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iD4H1c -> Orinoco Silver not working or loading wrong drivers [Archive]  - Ubuntu Forums
<orinoco> sama linkki
<orinoco> mutta empä ymmärrä tuolta yhtään mitään
<orinoco> koska  olen aika semi-uusi ubuntun kanssa
<Echramath> Noista ajoista ainakin on yleisesti ottaen kaikki muuttunut.
<orinoco> totta
<Echramath> Mitä sanoo "sudo modprobe orinoco_cs"
<orinoco> ei mitään. Vai enkö vain osaa
<Echramath> No ei sen pitäisikään sanoa mitään jos se toimii se ajuri.
<Echramath> Entäs "iwconfig"
<orinoco> postaanko kaiken tähän?
<Echramath> pistä pastebiniin
<Echramath> Enkä edes tähän hätään muista mitä sen pitäisi sanoa kun oon ite langan varassa, mutta jos siellä nyt on yksi verkkointerface, jolle se sanoo jotain järkevää eikä "no wireless extensions" niin ei kai se ajurien puutteesta johdu.
<orinoco> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cYVh2NtC
<Echramath> Ja tuossa sinun linkissä joka tapauksessa käänneltiin samoja ajureita jotka myöhemmin tulivat jakeluun mukaan.
<orinoco> tossa on
<Echramath> Eikö se tosiaan näy verkkomanagerissa?
<orinoco> eipä näy.
<orinoco> ?
<Echramath> Niin ei tuosta muuta jäänyt käteen kuin että ajuri selvästi löytyy.
<orinoco> hmm.. no mites conffin tuon kortin toimimaan
<orinoco> any ideas?
<anacron> mul on aina onnannu se et käyttää niit windows ajureita
<anacron> ndiswrapperin kautta vai mikähän se oli
<Echramath> Se millä haluat googlata ei sitten välttämättä ole se mitä kortissa lukee vaan mitä lsusb:n listauksessa lukee.
<anacron> joo, korteistakin voi olla eri versioita ni sillä kortin nimellä ei välttämättä löydä oikeeta
<anacron> se on aika spedeä että jotkut siitä kortin versiosta toimii ja toiset ei
<orinoco> 1. mikä on ndiswrapper 2. mikä on lsusb
<Echramath> lsusb on komento, siitä näät mitä vehkeitä koneessa on kiinni.
<anacron> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDISwrapper
<Echramath> (usb-väylässä tietysti, lspci on toinen mielenkiintoinen muttei nyt tässä auta)
<anacron> onks pcmcia nyt sit usb listauksessa
<Echramath> Äh, se oli aivopieru.
<anacron> tota ndiswrapperia ei siis kantsi käyttää jos kortin saa toimimaan natiiveilla ajureilla
<anacron> jahas kello löi kesälomaa, koittakaa pärjätä
<Echramath> Mutta lspci:n pitäisi vastaavasti näyttää pcmcia/pccard-laitteetkin?
<Tekno_> no ne on pci laitteita
<anacron> Tekno_: nii paitsi et pci-laitteita ei voi lisätä ja irrottaa lennosta
<Tekno_> niin mutta pcmcia/carbus on periaattees just pci-laite jossa onki "hotswap"
<orinoco> onkos täällä niitä jotka muistavat ongelmani sen orinocon pcmcia wifi kortin kanssa
<orinoco> no ei sitten
<Tm_T> joo?
<Tm_T> maltti on valttia
<orinoco> kylläkykllä
<orinoco> löysin cd-levyn missä on ajut linuxille
<orinoco> joku tgs muotonen paketti
<orinoco> eli miten hyödynnän sitä?
<ninnnu> kirjoita "file paketti.tgs", mekää ei olla kuultu tgs:stä
<paww> oisko kuitenkin tgz
<orinoco> jep. katoin väärin
<ninnnu> tar -xvzf paketti.tgz
<orinoco> http://pastebin.com/B1fsYANL
<orinoco> tommonen tuli
<ninnnu> "cat README.wavelan2_cs" kertonee miten jatkat
<torde> onko jollain muulla lakannu natiivi spotify toimimasta viime aikoina?
<tpls> Lijun Shan; Weidong He; , "Study of Design and Analysis System about  Ring-Plate-Type Pin-Cycloid Planetary Drive on Product Data Management," Business and Information Management, 2008. ISBIM '08. International Seminar on , vol.1, no., pp.408-411, 19-19 Dec. 2008
<tpls> doi: 10.1109/ISBIM.2008.157
<tpls> Abstract: Management and share on engineering data have become key contents in engineering design. Large-scale phases data with different formats and complex relationships are produced in scientific computing and analyzing in complex product design process, because of its tentativeness and iteration. It has become a bottleneck of product design. In order to organize and manage those data efficiently, main product digital models are discussed in this paper.
<tpls> aha...
<tpls> suokaa anteeksi. lievä vahinkopaste
<tale> tpls: Vahinko, ehdin jo toivoa tällä kanavalla vihdoinkin diskussio aloitetaan akateemisen täsmällisesti.
<Iltsu> oisko jollain antaa jotai super vinkkii kun mulla on toi nassi-kone misä o ubuntu ilman äksää, yms. tos hommas turhia ni saisko tohon jotenki et toi yks usb-levy liitettäis automaattisest haluttuun paikkaa
<Iltsu> vois ajaa backupit vähä fiksummi
<Iltsu> nyt mä ajan käsin rsynkkia aina ku muistan
<Iltsu> (noitten juttujen kopiointii rsync on kyl loistava käli)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-01
<tale> Iltsu: Pistä levyosiolle nimiö, se pitäisi sitten tulla aina liitoskohtaan /media/<nimiö>.
<tale> Iltsu: Rsyncin käyttöä voi helpottaa sopivalla scriptillä, esimerkiksi tämä: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ohjelmia#Et.C3.A4varmistus
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Eo6mih -> Ohjelmia – Porixi
<tale> Iltsu: Ubuntussa on niitä valmiinakin, etsi apt-cache search backup rsync
<Iltsu> tale, ei oo tähä mennes ainakaa onnistunu, eiks muutenki tossa joku työpöytäkäli hoida sen liittämise
<tale> Iltsu: "Työpöytäkäli" toki hoitaa liittämisen, mutta käsitin ettei tuossa koneessa ole X Window asennettuna.
<tale> Iltsu: Jos pistät sille levyosiolle labelin tai katsot mikä sen UUID on, voit sen perusteella liittää sen haluamaasi liitoskohtaan. http://porixi.l-a.fi/Levyn_lis%C3%A4ys#Uusimuotoinen_fstab
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5390dy -> Levyn lisäys – Porixi
<ollila> Kun poistan chromiumissa selaustietoja, niin aukeaa se Sovellus haluaa päästä käsiksi oletusavainnippuun ja sitten pitäisi antaa tilini salasana. Miksiköhän chromium tekee näin kun toisella koneellani se ei salasanaa kysele?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-02
<Iltsu> tale, joo, mut ei toikaa oo sitä mitä hain, nimittäin eihä se liitä sitä automaattisest ku bootissa jos se o fstabissa?
<anger> Nvidian näyttiksellä kannatti varmaan mplayerillä & vdpaulla katella videoita?
<anger> Meinaa vaan loppua atomista puhti, mutta toi kombo on varmaan sellanen jolla toimii parhaiten?
<IhqTzup> Joo jos ei prossussa riitä tehot nii sit rautakiihotuksella vaan.
<Sysi> gnome-mplayer on kiva GUI
<hiilidioksidi> Kenelläkään ollut vastaavaa ongelmaa: hiiri jäätyy oikeassa alareunassa kun on atin ajurit käytössä? Mitään korjausta? Vakioajureilla tuuletin on liian äänekäs.
<Kurko> phoronix foorumilta oon lukenu että muillakin samaa ongelmaa on. Mutta mitään korjausta siihen ei ilmeisesti ole..
<Kurko> ati ei hirveetä kiirettä ole pitäny linux ajurien bugien korjauksessa.
<hiilidioksidi> joo ainakaan 11.5->11.6 ei korjannut
<bioterror> joku linux, kuka sitä nyt käyttää?
<Kurko> olis hyvä jos linuxeille saataisiin paljon enemmän käyttäjiä niin laitevalmistejienkin olis pakko tehdä toimivia ajureita..
#ubuntu-fi 2011-07-03
<Echramath> Mitähän tolkkua tässä on? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=frogatto&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Echramath> 1.0 ja 1.1:n data?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WCLPsj -> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- frogatto
<igogiko> tiiätteks miks ei mul toimi graffat oikein awesomes mut gnomes kyl toimii
<igogiko> tuntuu silt ettei näyttis ois enabloitu mut jockey-gtk kyl näyttää et ati amd graphics driver olis pääl
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Dia
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sMlRTb -> Viikko 27 - Dia | Viikon VALO
<Infection--> Hoijj tarviis apua,  OpenWRTtä yrittänyt asentaa tässä pari tuntia tämän ohjeen avulla http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/generic.flashing.tftp Ubuntu 11.04 x64:llä whr-g54s reitittimeen, ongelma on se että olen täysin avuton siitä  että mitkä IP osoitteet pitää vaihtaa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cbvycv -> Installing OpenWrt via TFTP    - OpenWrt Wiki
<Sickki> laitat omalle koneelles 192.168.1.2 255.255.255.0
<Sickki> sit vaan tftplla tunkaset uuden flashin 192.168.1.1 iphe
<Infection--> Sickki: Muokkasin tuota langallista yhteyttä et ipv4 menetelmä on manuaalinen, osoite tuo 192.168.1.2 ja verkkopite 255.255.255.0 ja yhdyskäytävä tyhjä, ok?
<Sickki> ju
<Infection--> jaaa olin kato kaikki nää kerrat laittanut yhdyskäytävään 192.168.1.1 :D
<Infection--> no ni, kokeilen nyt
<Infection--> Sickki: Ei toimi, tulee vain tämmöstä konsoliin: sent WRQ <file=code.bin, mode=octet>
<Infection--> Sickki: Kokeilen tällä ohjeella joka löytyi sitten  :o http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/TFTP_flash#Using_atftp_on_Linux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kxjog8 -> TFTP flash - DD-WRT Wiki
<Sickki> Infection--, ootko ihan tuolta web interfacesta koittanu flashaa sitä?
<Sickki> monesti se onnistuu silleen
<Sickki> jos ei nii otat virrat pois reitittimest sit pistät tftp komennon koittaa tunkee sitä firmwarea
<Sickki> siin on joku 3-5s aikaa ku sen laittaa päälle et se hyväksyy sen
<Infection--> Sickki: Tulee ilmotus et flashaus epäonnistui
<Sickki> jos kokeilet flashaa eka dd-wrt initialin ja sit openwrtn?
<Sickki> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<Infection--> vois kokeilla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1bRN52 -> Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com
<Sickki> Micro Generic 	dd-wrt.v24_micro_generic.bin 	2010-08-09 	1,69 MB
<Sickki> flashaat ton ekana
<Infection> Sickki: Mitä? Katkes netti, mikä noista piti flashia?
<Sickki> [14:44:36] [Sickki] Micro Generic 	dd-wrt.v24_micro_generic.bin 	2010-08-09 	1,69 MB
<Sickki> [14:44:39] [Sickki] flashaat ton ekana
<Infection> webin kautta vai tftp?
<Sickki> koita webbiä eka
<Infection> ja taas vaihtuuu
<Infection---> Sickki: Ei toimi, pingiä ei saa tuohon 192.168.1.1
<Sickki> ootko painanu rest nappia?
<Sickki> resetoi se ja sit koita
<Sickki> tftpn kans tappelet?
<Infection---> Sickki: Resetointia on kokeiltu ja tappelen pingin kans, heti käynnistyksessä pitäs tulla vastaus osotteesta 192.168.1.1
<Sickki> niin pitäs
<Infection---> Ei tule
<Sickki> ei onnistu se flashays siit web guista?
<Infection---> Eip
<Infection---> aattelin et pitäs laittaa staattinen ip konsolista itelle?
<Sickki> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2
<Sickki> onko siin jotai "Recovery" nappii
<Sickki> jossain reitittimis on semmone
<Sickki> se pitää painaa pohjaa
<Sickki> kokeile reset nappia myös ja ping
<Infection---> täs on vaa reset
<Infection---> nyt kokeilen pingiä
<Infection---> Sickki: Ei vieläkään
<Sickki> http://www.filmoreha.com/otherstuff/buffalo-whr-g54s-recovery/
<Sickki> Give the computer a static IP of 192.168.11.2; actually anything but 192.168.11.1 will work.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/p6RPHk -> Buffalo WHR-G54S: Recovering from a Bad TFTP Flash | FilmoreHa.com
<Sickki> kokeileppa tolla
<Sickki> tos vehkees on näköjää 192.168.11.1 eikä 192.168.1.1
<Infection--> Sickki: From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable
<Infection--> tuota pukkaa jatkuvasti
<Sickki> katoiks ton mitä kirjtoin
<Sickki> [16:00:01] [Sickki] http://www.filmoreha.com/otherstuff/buffalo-whr-g54s-recovery/
<Sickki> [16:00:07] [Sickki] Give the computer a static IP of 192.168.11.2; actually anything but 192.168.11.1 will work.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/p6RPHk -> Buffalo WHR-G54S: Recovering from a Bad TFTP Flash | FilmoreHa.com
<Sickki> [16:00:09] [Fibubot] http://is.gd/p6RPHk -> Buffalo WHR-G54S: Recovering from a Bad TFTP Flash | FilmoreHa.com
<Sickki> [16:00:10] [Sickki] kokeileppa tolla
<Sickki> [16:00:17] [Sickki] tos vehkees on näköjää 192.168.11.1 eikä 192.168.1.1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/p6RPHk -> Buffalo WHR-G54S: Recovering from a Bad TFTP Flash | FilmoreHa.com
<Infection--> nyt pitää kokeilla kyl : O
<Infection--> Sickki: Ei halua toimia ei
<Infection--> From 192.168.11.4 icmp_seq=319 Destination Host Unreachable
<Infection--> Sickki, Ideoita?
<Infection--> Sickki, No ni, yhtäkkiä koko läjä alkoi suoltamaan tämmöistä: sent DATA <block: 5766, size: 512>
<Infection--> received ACK <block: 5765>
<Infection--> ja nyt ei ota mitään pingiä
<Infection--> eiku mitä, ping tulee osoitteesta 192.168.11.1 takasin mutta webconffii ei pääse
<Infection--> resetin teen
<Infection--> Sickki, No niii, ei pala kuin power
<Infection--> ping toimii
<Infection--> sitten?
<Sickki> ööö
<Sickki> siis mikä tilanne ny o?
<Infection--> Sickki, No jos virrat kytkee niin syttyy ainoastaan yksi vihreä ledi ja sitten tietokoneella alkaa tulemaan pingiä, telnet ei yhdistä
<Sickki> sait flashattyy sen mut nyt se ei vastaa enää?
<Infection--> ilmeisesti
<Sickki> loppuuko se ping jossai vaihees?
<Sickki> vai pingaako se loputtomii
<Infection--> vastausta tulee jatkuvasti noin puolen millisekunnin viiveellä
<Infection--> eli se toimii
<Sickki> mut ei vastaa selaimel?
<Infection--> eip
<Sickki> no saatko tftpl flashattyy sen uusiks
<Sickki> sen jälkee annat olla sen rauhas et se boottaa uudelle firmwarelle
<Infection--> ei saa yhteyttä
<Infection--> Sickki, kun ei saa yhteyttä
<Infection--> mitä nyt taas, nyt se flashaa
<Infection--> ihan random
<Infection--> Sickki, Nyt palaa kaksi lediä mutta en saa yhteyttä vieläkään telnetillä
<Sickki> miksä käytät telnettiä?
<Infection--> no sillä siihen yhdistetään
<Sickki> öö siin on ihan web interface ja ssh?
<Infection--> kun on flashit valmiin
<Infection--> webui ei toimi
<Sickki> flashays valmiina nii otat selaimel yhteyden
<Sickki> kokeile ssht
<Infection--> ja nyt siihen syttyi punainen valo vaikka ollut pitkään pääl
<Infection--> ei ota pingiä
<Sickki> onko sul sien nyt openwrt vai ddwrt
<Infection--> ddwrt
<Sickki> emmä sit tiiä
<Sickki> jos flashaase sen openwrt?
<Sickki> jos se toimis
<Infection--> Sickki, Ei ota enää pingiä, jos kytkee verkkopiuhaa niin tulee punanen valo
<Sickki> kato et ip-asetukset pysyny samoina
<Sickki> ja kokeile vaik ottaa dhcplta ip
<Infection--> Sickki, Flash onnistunut :) webui toimii ja kaikki
<Infection--> täydellistä
<Sickki> mikä mättäs?
<Infection--> pistin tuon staattisen ip osoitteen numeroa suuremmaksi o_O
<Sickki> eikai sun koneen ip ollu 192.168.11.1
<Sickki> se pitää olla 2 tai isompi
<Infection--> se oli 192.168.11.2
<Sickki> muuteha on ip conflict
<Sickki> hmm jaa
<Sickki> en tiiä sit
<Sickki> noh hyvä et toimii
<Infection--> eli en näe logiikkaa mut kunhan toimii
<Infection--> puhelinkin löysi wlanin
<Sickki> mist ipsta se reititin sit vastas
<Sickki> .1?
<Infection--> nii tämäkin vielä, se oli vaihtunut se ip josta vastaa 192.168.1.1
<Sickki> joo
<Sickki> mul on itellä tomato raf
<Sickki> pitäny siitä eniten
<Infection--> Sickki, Nyt pitäs saada OpenWrt tuohon.....
<Sickki> no flashaat sen vaa siit dd-wrt guista
<Infection--> onneksi toimii siitä
<Infection--> ja nyt sekin toimii
<Infection--> Seuraava projekti modata sd korttipaikka tuohon
<Iltsu> ite tarvis varmaa alkaa miettii wlan-tukiasemaa
<Infection--> http://wiki.openwrt.org/oldwiki/openwrtdocs/hardware/buffalo/whr_g54s/sd_mmc_hack?s[]=sd&s[]=card tästä kun ymmärtäisi mitä tuo Grounding on, maadoitus tulee mieleen mutta miksi maadoittaa kun voi tehdä ilmankin?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/S884ZV -> And here's final result :-)    - OpenWrt Wiki
<Sysi> hienoelektroniikasta puhuttaessa tekis mieluummin kaikkien taiteen sääntöjen mukaan
<Infection--> Olisi kiva tietää onko tuo maadoitus varmasti
<Finnish> Onks kaikki ok jos saunalahden postpaid-mokkulan kohdalla lukee network managerissa että UMTS roaming?
<Sysi> muistaakseni se sanoo niin koska elisan verkko
<Finnish> Ok, toi roaming aina vähän hirvittää sanana niin siksi piti kysymän
<Infection--> Sama, roamimg sana hirvittää
<Sysi> jos et oo toisen valtion puolella/rajalla niin ei juuri huolta
<Sysi> Infection--: sanana vai rahana :P
<Finnish> Ok, good to know
<Infection--> Rahana :D
<Infection--> Tajuais tuota ohjetta nyt :/
<zfg> hei, osaisitteko auttaa nvidian suljettujen ajureiden kanssa
<zfg> katselin jotain logeja niin sanoi ettei pysty käynnistämään jotain kernel modulea
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-25
<Mayz> Sanokaas joku kätevä ohjelma poistamaan kaksoiskappaleet tiedostoista? "Hienoja varmuuskopioita" tjsp turhaan siis...
<Sickki> http://elonen.iki.fi/code/misc-notes/remove-duplicate-files/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZNRcWW -> Unix shell script for removing duplicate files
<Kurko> tässä on melko minimaalinen linux asennus käsillä ja olis ongelma wlan:in kannssa: "ip route add default via 192.168.0.254" antaa virheen "RTNETLINK answers: No such process"
<gildean> Kurko: ite wlan on kuitenkin jo yhistäny?
<gildean> eli ts. oot säätäny wpasupplicant.conf:ia jne.
<gildean> btw.
<gildean> eh, eikun ei mitään, ongelma ratkesi
<tale> Mayz: Hakusanalla deduplicator pitäisi löytymän.
<Kurko> niin elikkä iwconfig yhdisti wlaniin mutta siitä eteenpäi ei onnistunu
<Kurko> mutta tän ongelman ratkaisin muuta keinoo käyttäen
<shanttu> ärsyttävää kun virtualbox-dkms ei suostu päivittymään. haluaa poistaa koko ohjelman
<gildean> shanttu: dist-upgrade vai pelkkä upgrade?
<shanttu> pelkkä upgrade
<gildean> siis apt-get upgrade?
<shanttu> juu
<gildean> sen ei muistaakseni pitäs koskaan poistaa mitään
<gildean> voi olla että oon väärässä
<shanttu> hmm eli ei anna päivittää tuota pakettia. apt-get install  haluaa poistaa
<gildean> päivittäskö apt-get dist-upgrade
<gildean> dist-upgrade ei siis päivitä koko distroa uudempaan ellet oo muuttanu repoja
<Sysi> kuulostaa jotenki rikkoutuneilta dependelcyiltä, mitä repoja käytössä?
<gildean> sikspä kannattaakin ensin ajaa dist-upgrade että kaikki paketit varmasti päivittyy
<gildean> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shanttu> muuten on päivitetty. Sama ongelma on ollut muillakin, mutta suositeltujen keinojen seuraukset eivät ole olleet minulle tuttuja joten en ole viittinyt kokeilla
<Sysi> ei taida saada mitää etua upgraded ajamisesta ennen dist-upgradea
<gildean> Sysi: apt-teamin jäsen käski aina ajaa upgraden ensin
<gildean> oon totellu
<gildean> sillä oli ihan pitkä selityskin siihen, miksi näin
<gildean> jota en enää muista
<Sysi> mää käytän vaan aptitude safe-upgradea..
<Hamme> Hei vain, päädyin tänne koska tarvitsisin apua yksinkertaiseen kysymykseen
<Lynoure> Hamme: siitä vaan kysymään
<Hamme> koneeseen, johon ei saada nettiyhteyttä, pitäisi asentaa usb-modeswitch ja usb-modeswitch-data paketit
<Hamme> miten tuo onnistuisi? pystyykö paketit asentamaan vaikka tikun kautta?
<Hamme> niin ja käytössä siis ubuntu 10.04
<Hamme> heitinkö muka liian vaikean? (:
<zacura> lataat paketit http://packages.ubuntu.com osoitteesta tikulle ja tuplaklikkaat paketteja kohdekoneessa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/UkLYTL -> Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search
<Sysi> !offline
<lubotu3> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<mjr> kopioit paketit koneelle, sanot sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<mjr> tai mitä toi sanoi, kai se kliksutellaankin
<Hamme> yritin hakea haluamaani pakettia, You have searched for files named usb-modeswitch in suite precise, kaikki osastot, and kaikki arkkitehtuurit.
<Hamme> ei tuloksia
<zacura> vaihda suiteksi lucid niin etsii oikealle versiolle
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, onkos nykyään suositeltava javan versio open vai sun?
<gildean> open taitaa olla vakio, sunin version tarvii vaan jos meinaa käyttää esim. ecpliseä
<ath> Miten Eclipse tarvii Sunia?
<gildean> ainakin ennen vaati, en tiiä miks
<kirvesAxe> oukkei, kun vaikuttais siltä että molempien oleminen asennettuna sotkee jre:n käytön... joten taitaapa sun-versio lähtee poistoon :-)
<mjr> open taitaa olla jopa "referenssiversio". Ei niin että se tarkoittaisi että kaikki toimis sillä ;]
<ath> En ole huomannut mitään kummaa Eclipsessä openjdk:lla.
<gildean> ath: voi olla että muistan väärinkin, mutta mulla on muistikuva että ainakin ennen vaati nimenomaan sunin version
<mjr> ennen oli useampi asia joka ei sillä toiminut
<torde> sampopankin verkkopankki ei muistaakseni toiminu vieläkään openjdk:lla
<kirvesAxe> jälleen yksi syy vaihtaa poies... ihan kun ei olis ollu aiemmin tarpeeks :)
<kirvesAxe> aagh, mikä ihme tässä on? Yritän siirtää usb-tikulle tiedostoa ja virheilmoitusta vaan iskee
<kirvesAxe> "Virhe luotaessa kansiota: I/O -virhe"
<Sysi> rikkinäinen tikku, paremmalla mäihällä filesysteemi
<kirvesAxe> ja jos yritän sudotetun nautiluksen kautta niin väittää että "Toiminto ei ole tuettu"
<kirvesAxe> ööh, toimi 20 sekuntia aiemmin
<kirvesAxe> onkos flash-tikuille jotain toimivaa testeriä tuohon...
<gildean> kirvesAxe: sulje kaikki nautiluksen ikkunat ja koita uusiks
<kirvesAxe> mitäs ihmettä synaptic häärää... ei anna poistaa yhtä aikaa sekä sun- että openjdk -paketteja
<Shame> iltaa
<Shame> minulla on ongelma. Huawei e367 nettitikku ei toimi juuri asentamassani ubuntu 10.04:ssä. en saa ohjelmaa usb-modeswitch toimimaan, valittaa jotain asennusvirhettä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-26
<Mkaysi> Minkälaista asennusvirhettä?
 * Mkaysi on yli kymmenen tuntia myöhässä ja kyseinen henkilö on jo lähtenyt
<tabasko> wtf
<tabasko> LTO4 nauha alkaa hetken tarrin jälkeen valittaa
<tabasko> /usr/local/bin/gtar: /dev/sa0: Cannot write: No space left on device
<tabasko> ja tilaa kyllä piäisi olla
<MikaT> Ei varmaan mistään /tmp/:n tms. tilanpuutteesta tule tuo oikeasti?
<tabasko> MikaT: juuei, tilaa on kyllä
<tabasko> toi sama virhe tulee jos koitaa vaan tyhjentääkin nauhan
<gildean> tabasko: koitapa ihan piruuttas ajaa se komento sudolla
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-27
<vellu> Onko kukaan hereillä vielä?
<vellu> meni debian rikki. ja tarvis neuvoja fiksaukseen.
<vellu> miten saisi starttaan vesa-ajureilla, kun nvidiaasjurit on rikki?
<astraljava> single user mode?
<vellu> joo.
<Sysi> xforcevesa-boottioptio vois toimia kans
<vellu> kun ei pääse kometoriville millään. luulisin saavani sen kuntoon kun vain pääsis kirjoittaan. kakkosjärjesteklmänä on tämä ubuntu, josta käsin voin esim xorg.confia editoida.
<astraljava> Ei siinä sit ole ssh serveriä asennettuna?
<astraljava> Parempia apuja toki voisit saada oftc:ltä.
<vellu> ei ole ssh:takaan. mikä tuo xforcevesa on? tuleeko se johonkin grub.cfk:hon tai vastaavaa?
<Sysi> kernelin optioihin, en oo varma toimiiko se debianissa
<gildean> vellu: poista xorg.conf ja boottaa?
<astraljava> gildean: Milläs poistaa jos ei pääse mitään tekemään? :)
<vellu> täh. luulusitko toisiaan että toimisi?
<gildean> astraljava: lue ylempää
<vellu> taidampa kokeilla. moi.
<gildean> toiminee jos ongelmana on sössitty conffi
<gildean> ai se meni jo
<astraljava> Nyt en ymmärrä. Kaveri sanoo ettei pääse edes komentoriville. Milläs sen sitten poistaa?
<anacron> no vaik livecd:llä
<gildean> astraljava: et lukenut vieläkään
<Sysi> avainsana "kakkosjärjestelmänä"
<astraljava> No just, aattelin että ubuntu oli toisella koneella. My bad.
<gildean> np
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-28
<Echramath> Hmmm pikkujuttu, mutta T-birdin move to recent-valikossa on tietysti vaan ne kansiot joita on käytetty viimeksi.
<Echramath> Kelleen ei vissiin ole tullut mieleen laittaa sinne ... se kansio jonka kolme sekuntia sitten tein...
<Wnt> tee patchi ja postaa jonnekkin mozzillan developement maililistoille!
<tasata> Teit sen, et käyttänyt :)
<tumppu_> ubuntu ei enää päästä kirjautumaan graafisesti sisään kuin vieraana
<tumppu_> muuten heittää pari riviä tekstiä mustalle ruudulle ja sitten ollaankin takas kirjautumisruudussa
<skfin> tumppu_: eikö edes puhtaalle käyttäjätilille?
<tumppu_> ei
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> Jännä
<tumppu_> asensin lubuntun uusiks mut eipä silläkään toiminu
<skfin> Vieläkin jännempi
<skfin> Mikäs grafiikkapiiri?
<tumppu_> oho nyt päästi sisään N bootin jälkeen
<skfin> Kuulostaa windowsilta
<tumppu_> joku AMD Vision Pro tarran mukaan
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> Aika mielenkiintoinen
<skfin> Siis ihan reboottailemalla korjaantui?
<tumppu_> joo
<tumppu_> näköjään se tiputti wlanin suljetun ajurin ja uudemman suljetun näyttisajurin poies
<skfin> Noni.
<skfin> Suljettu näyttisajurihan se varmaan sitte oli
<tasata> tumppu_: lspci -v saattaisi sanoa vähän enemmän kuin tarra
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-29
<vilex> server list
<tale> vilex: Väärä ikkuna.
<vilex> :)
<vilex> mites serveriä vaihettiin?
<vilex> esim quakenet
<Juh0`> /connect QuakeNet
<Juh0`> siiten ctrl+x jos on irssi
<Mkaysi> ctrl+x toimii myös WeeChatilla
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-30
<leal> Tietääkö kukaan miten tämän ongelman saa ratkaistua http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=42884.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zkDy8P -> Mint 11 verkon jakaminen wlan --> lan
<tale> leal: Tarvitaan lisää tietoa.
<tale> leal: Jaa, tuohan on Mint, eikä Ubuntu.
<leal> tale: minkälaista tietoa. Tuo mint vastaa ubuntu 11.04
<tale> leal: En lainkaan ymmärrä mitä teet. Missä WLAN tukiasema on? Siitä sun kai pitäisi se android sallia pääsemään samaan aliverkkoon.
<leal> tale: android on yhdistetty siihen verkkoon. Luulen että ongelmaksi tulee mintin verkon jakaminen, koska network managerissa on internetin jakaminen.
<tale> leal: Tiivis esitys on tietty toivottavaa. Mutta vieläkään en käsitä tilannetta joka sinulla on.
<tale> leal: Jos nyt ihan arvaan, se Android pääsee Internettiin mutta ei sinun sisäverkkoosi, koska olet vaan sen WLAN tukiaseman pistänyt reitittämään Internettiin, mutta et sisäverkkoon.
<leal> lisään siihen foorumi postaukseen lisää tietoa
<tale> leal: Eikö Mintin foorumi olisi parempi?
<leal> no, koska mint pohjautuu ubuntuun niin luulisin että aika sama homma ubuntussakin
<tale> Asiasta toiseen, koska Ubuntun 12.04.1 julkaisu on odotettavissa?
<leal> tale: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule/
<tale> Jaa, vasta elokuussa. Harmi.
<leal> tale: nyt on lisää tietoa
<tale> leal: Jos kaksi laitetta pitää saada kommunikoimaan keskenään TCP/IP:llä, ne on joko pistettävä samaan aliverkkoon tai järjestettävä reititin jolla kahden aliverkon välinen liikenne reititetään.
<leal> tale: eli tuo jakaminen tietokoneen kautta ei onnistu?
<tale> leal: En tiedä mitä kysyt. Mutta tietokoneen voi pistää reitittämään.
<tale> leal: Etkö voi pistää telkkaria piuhalla kiinni Reitin-laitteeseen?
<leal> tale: käytännössä kyllä, mutta tuo tietokone oli siinä lähellä niin kätevästi
<tale> leal: No jos se on kätevää niin sittehän se on ihan hyvä. Mutta jos televisio on piuhalla siinä Reitin-laitteessa, eli reititin se lienee, pistät sen reitittämään piuhallisen ja langattoman verkon välillä, jos se ei sitä jo valmiiksi tee. Sitten Android pitäisi pystyä liikennöimään sen television kanssa.
<leal> juu, kyllä se sitten toimisi, mutta et siis tiedä miten se jaetaan että toimisi
<tale> leal: Älä nyt ala minua syyttämään tietämättömyydestä TCP/IP protokollasta.
<leal> en toki
<leal> Tietääkös kukaan muu
<tale> leal: Lisäät sen reitin. komento on route add.
<gildean> ongelmana tossa on se, että sulla on kaks eri verkkoa, ja mint nattaa kaiken liikenteen sen luomasta verkosta ulospäin
<gildean> eli joko poistat natin mintistä ja laitat ekaan reitittimeen staattisen reitin osottamaan toiseen aliverkkoon mintin takana, tai sitten asetat minttiin porttiohjaukset mitä tuo kaukosäädinohjelma vaatii
<ninnnu> Internet haluu kovasti hehkua että Ubntun NetworkManager ymmärtäisi Bluetooth-DUNin päälle (ellei välillä 0.8.x -> 0.9.x välillä ole tapahtunut regressiota). Haluisko joku heittää noppaa että miksi mun Bluemanilla muodostettu DUN ei näy NetworkManagerissa.
<ninnnu> Blueman haluaa myös sanoa että "kyl tää näkyy NM:ssä"
<gildean> ninnnu: muistelisin että joskus vastaavassa tilanteessa modemmanager varasi sen laitteen tilan, sen tappamalla se tuli networkmanageriin näkyviin
<gildean> oisko väliviivalla modem-manager
<ninnnu> eei auta
<ninnnu> siis mä nään ton laitteen olemassa olevan yhteyden (Elisa) jota en oo konffannu itse, mutta sille ei voi tehdä mitään eikä sitä voi käyttää
<ninnnu> ja tämäkinvain jos laite on jo valmiiksi kiinni piuhalla
<gildean> mut paritus kuitenkin onnistuu ihan ok?
<shanttu> ninnnu, itsekin olen taistellut tuon kanssa tunteja enkä saanut koskaan pelittämään.
<shanttu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueman/+bug/660373
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 660373 in Blueman "DUN connection not registered in Network Manager" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shanttu> preciseen päivitettyäni on ulkoinen kovo alkanut mennä lepoon kesken käytön. Jos kuuntelen jotain levyä clementinessä niin jokin kappale (mp3) saattaa soida loppuun, mutta seuraavan toistamisen aloittamiseen saattaa mennä aikaa koska kovo 'herää' jälleen.
<shanttu>  Videota VLC:tä käyttäen katsottaessa saattaa tulla vastaavanlainen jumahdus kesken toiston. smart ei ilmoita virheitä kovossa.
<gildean> shanttu: sdparm:lla pitäs pystyä muokkaamaan sitä käytöstä, ootas ni googlataan
<gildean> sudo sdparm --clear STANDBY -6 /dev/kovonnimi
<shanttu> gildean, uutta tietoa. kiitos
<gildean> ninnnu: ootko btw. kokeillu yhistää esim. wvdialilla?
<gildean> ei sillä et se mikään ratkasu olis
<ninnnu> gildean: en viel
<ninnnu> Varmaan rakentelen pon-virityksen tähän
<leal> tale , gildean: koitin pingata androidin ja mintin välillä ja toimi. löysin tälläisen:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-route-add/ Koitin ip komennolla, niin kummastakaan ei enää pingaus toiminut. Täytyy vielä koittaa pingata androidista telkan ip:seen. Mutta pitäisikö jommankumman noista komennoista toimia tähän ongelmaan tuolla sivulla? Päästiin kuitenkin jonkin verran eteenpäin ratkaisua kohti. Kiitokset siitä.
<leal> Täytyy nyt täälläkin mainostaa kun tälläisen tein: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/opas_wikin_muokkaamiseen
<gildean> niin, sun kone ja puhelin on samassa aliverkossa, ja telkkari omassa aliverkossaan jonka mint on luonu, se telkkarin liikenne natataan mintin osotteeksi siinä vaiheessa kun se menee siitä läpi
<gildean> sun pitää joko poistaa se natti siitä välistä tai lisätä vaan ne porttiohjaukset ohjaamaan mintin ulkopuolen osotteesta siihen telkkarin osotteeseen
<gildean> jos poistat natin tosta välistä, niin sitten se staattinen reitti siihen telkkarin aliverkkoon pitää lisätä siihen ensimmäiseen reitittimeen, jotta se tietää mihinpäin paluuliikenne pitää reitittää
<gildean> toki voit tehä niistä nattaussäännöistä monimutkasemmat ja määrittää että liikenne töllöltä natataan vaan jos se ei oo menossa siihen ensimmäiseen sisäverkkoon
<leal> sitä porttia mitä android ohjelma käyttää en tiedä. Mikä olisi yksinkertaisin tapa?
<gildean> jos kyseessä on vaan yks portti, niin sitten sen portin ohjaus
<leal> kun network managerissa on netin jakaminen niin se jakaa vain netti portit? Tämähän on ongelman ydin.
<leal> Kaikki verkkoliikenne pitäisi saada jaettua
<ninnnu> meneek sun telkkari saman jaon läpi vai onko se eri kautta kiinni verkossa?
<gildean> eikös se netin jakaminen nimenomaan luo siihen oman aliverkon, käyttää sitä jakavaa konetta gw:nä ja nattaa liikenteen sen koneen osotteelle
<leal> siis network managerista on jaettu wlan --> lan
<gildean> jep
<gildean> eli lanin puolelta yhistävät koneet natataan wlanin osotteelle kun ne kulkee siitä yhdyskäytävästä läpi
<leal> näistä verkko jutuista en hirveästi tiedä joten on uutta asiaa
<leal> mutta siis joo, onko mitään ohjeita miten tän vois saada toimimaan. Mitä pitää tehä?
<leal> Entäs siltaus?
<tale> leal: Sinulle on sanottu jo mitä pitää tehdä.
<tale> leal: Voit yksinkertaistaa tilannetta pistämällä piuhalla sen telkkarin kiinni reitittimeesi. Sitten ei tarvi Mint-koneessa häslätä reititystaulujen kanssa.
<leal> rautalangasta väännetyt ohjeet varmaan tarvisin... :D
<gildean> minttiin ei sinällään tarvi lisätä mitään reittejä, helpointa on jos etit mitä porttia se softa käyttää ja lisäät iptablesiin nat-säännön
<leal> tämä viritys on sen takia koska telkassa ei ole wlania valmiina ja se philipsin wlan tikku on aika kallis. Aluksi koitin saada kahta reititintä yhdistettyä langattomasti ja siitä toisesta netti piuha telkkaan. Ei ollut toisessa reitittimessä sitä wds:ää (vai mikä se olikaan, reitittimien yhdistäminen) niin ei toiminut
<leal> gildean: miten se portti etsitään
<gildean> googlella mä ite lähtisin hakmaan
<gildean> sitten vaan parit iptables-komennot: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d mintin.wlanin.ip.osote/maski --dport SOFTANPORTTITÄHÄN -j DNAT --to telkkarin.ip.osote:TÄHÄNSAMAPORTTI
<gildean> ja sudo iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -d telkkarin.ip.osote --dport TÄHÄNSEPORTTI -j ACCEPT
<leal> nyt taisi löytyä
<gildean> sori, eth0:n tilalle wlan0 tai mikä sen nimi onkaan
<gildean> ja sitten voit yhistää siihen mintin wlan-sovittimen ip:hen sillä softalla ja sen pitäs yhistää sinne töllöön
<leal> maski on varmaan toi aliverkkopeite
<gildean> eikun sori, pistä siihen vaan se wlanin ip
<gildean> ilman maskia
<gildean> nykyään melkein käyttää shorewallia, ni ei muista ees miten nuo menee
<shanttu> sdparm ei anna tehdä muutoksia kovon toimintaan. pitää vissiin virittää joku cronjob.
<leal> gildean: jostain syystä ei toiminut, mutta keksin ratkaisun: mint koneelta jaettu netti wlan reitittimeen ja reitittimestä piuha telkkaan. :D
<leal> Ilmoitan täällä jos toimii. Suuret kiitokset kaikille avusta.
<gildean> wat
<leal> siis ihan eri reititin
<gildean> se on loopissa sitten jos netti tulee samasta reitittimestä
<gildean> okei, eli sulla on kaks reititintä plus mint, juu ei ihme ettei kaikki mee niinku pitää
<gildean> varsinkin jos joka välissä on nati
<gildean> natti jopa
<leal> juu sain sen toimimaan
<shanttu> onko niin simppeliä pitää kovo hereillä, että kirjoittaa /etc/crontabiin rivin   */5 * * * * /bin/touch /dev/sdc &>/dev/null
<paww> olet ymmärtänyt väärin mitä tarkoittaa touch /dev/sdc. Tiedostolla /dev/sdc ei ole erityismerkitystä, voisit yhtä hyvin sanoa "/touch /".
<paww> mutta, kyllä.
<mjr> tai siis nimenomaan sen sdc:n touchaaminen ei auta, mutta jonkin siellä tiedostojärjestelmässä kyllä
<shanttu> paww, kopioin foorumeilta tuon rivin
<shanttu> Kiitokset avusta jälleen
<mjr> hdparm -S:llä voi aikoinaan asettaa (pois) ide-levyjen virransäästötimeoutin, mutta en ole satavarma miten se toimii nykyään ja sata/yms-levyillä
<shanttu> oon säästellyt kysymyksiä =) Lähiverkkoni ip-osoitteet muuttuvat jatkuvasti ja se hankaloittaa eloa. Puhelin on välillä 192.168.1.34 ja välillä 192.168.1.36, sama pc:n kanssa. Onko tuohon mahdollisuutta vaikuttaa?
<ninnnu> Reittimestä voi hyvällä nopalla naksutella että "anna täälle MACille aina tää osoite"
<shanttu> ninnnu, näinpä pystyi. kiitokset.
<shanttu> kun teen clementinessä playlistin, vaikka m3u, tulee mukaan aina tiedostopolku. Polku on tietysti eri vaikkapa puhelimessani. Varmaan fiksuinta editoida m3u-tiedostosta polut pois. Millä komennolla saan ne poistettua? Joka toisen rivin voi poistaa ensimmäisen poistettavan rivin ollessa kolmas rivi.
<shanttu> soittolista toimii ilman polkua kunhan sen laittaa samaan kansioon missä tiedostot ovat
<czr_> shanttu, tekisin sen sedilla.
<czr_> shanttu, voitko postata siita failista ekat 10 rivia vaikka jonnekin, niin vilkaisen mika ois paras tapa
<czr_> tai no, mceditin find-replace on kans mita harkitsisin, mut jos ei muuten kayta mcedittia niin voi olla .. liian iso vasara hommaan
<Sysi> gnomen oletuseditorin find'n replace toiminee kans
<shanttu> czr_, esim http://pastebin.com/R1H2RpcP
<czr_> find replacella vaihdat /media/SAMSUNG/Music/Incoming :it tyhjaksi
<czr_> juno <3.
<czr_> sed -i s%media/SAMSUNG/Music/Incoming/%% polku.m3u
<czr_> sed -i s%/media/SAMSUNG/Music/Incoming/%% polku.m3u  <- noin
<shanttu> ajai. kiitos Sysi ja czr_!
<Echramath> Onnistuin näemmä mukamas luomaan tiedoston, jonka nimi oli rivinvaihto ja tilde.
<Echramath> Oikeasti se oli kyllä varmaan jotain unicodejuttua.
<Echramath> Mutta sanotaanko että vähäsen hämmensi.
<mjr> ei mikään estä kyllä rivinvaihtotildeäkään nimenä :]
<Echramath> Niin mutta miten olisin semmoisen saanut scp:llä tehtyä vahingossa.
<czr_> Echramath, osaat liian hyvin.
<astraljava> scp:llähän se onnistuu vallan mainiosti, jos unohtaa sopivan domainin siitä alusta. :)
<paww> ymmärrän kyllä sen idean että on ohjelmoijalle näppärää jos tiedoston nimessä voi olla mitä vaan merkkejä paitsi kauttaviivoja (tai nulleja), mutta joku jossain on kyllä tehnyt väärän valinnan tuossa suhteessa
<astraljava> paww: Noo... linuxhan on perinteisesti hyvin salliva platformi. :)
<czr_> paww, unix-yhteensopivuus, ei sille voi oikein mitään
<paww> tarkoitinkin sitä miten tuollainen käytäntö on unixiin päätynyt
<czr_> oli helpointa aikoinaan toteuttaa
<czr_> ja toisaalta ihan hyvä koska muuten esim multibyte/utf8:ssa olis tullu ongelmia myöhemmin jos jotku koodit oiski maagisesti ollu varattuja
<czr_> tietty ne edelleen voi toki olla varattuja, tiedostojärjestelmäajuri oikeastaan päättää sit loppujen lopuksi mitä tapahtuu, mut VFS-tasolla ei linuxissa ole rajoituksia muuta kuin PATH_MAX
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/OpenShot
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/KCAAIr -> 2x27 OpenShot - Viikon VALO #79 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2012-07-01
<paww> pesasa: OpenShot vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta, näyttäisi olevan ensimmäinen editori linuxissa avidemuxin jälkeen joka selviytyy clipin importoinnista, editoinnista ja exportoinnista ilman kaatumista tai vakavaa sekoilua.
<paww> mutta ainakin HD-materiaalilla vähän kaikki operaatiot sisältävät monen sekunnin, usein yli 10 sekunnin viiveen, mikä tekee kyllä käytöstä aikamoisen ikävää, varsinkin kun mitään indikaattoria ei ole että vehje edes tekee jotain parhaillaan.
<paww> että siinä suhteessa minusta kohtuuttoman positiivinen on arviosi softan nopeudesta.
<pesasa> Ok. HD-materiaalia en miniläppärillä kokeillut.
<pesasa> Mitään ihmeitä on turha odottaa.
<pesasa> paww: Minkälaisesta koneesta oli kyse?
<paww> suht moderni 2.83 GHz quad-core, riittävästi muistia.
<paww> verrattuna kokeilemiini kaupallisiin softiin on OpenShotin käyttöliittymä paljon hitaampi ainakin HD-materiaalin kanssa.
<pesasa> Hmm... Oudolta kuulostaa.
<pesasa> Paljon ja pitkääkin materiaalia?
<paww> selvästi openshot tekee jotain, oletettavasti purkaa pätkän sitä videota joka kerta kun esim. leikkaan
<paww> yksi minuutin pätkä
<paww> aika suurella bittiratella tosin, suoraan kamerasta
<paww> eikun ei ollutkaan
<pesasa> Suoraan kamerasta?
<paww> eli ihan tavannomaista mencoderilla tuotettua h264-AVIa
<paww> epäilen että openshot vaan aina aloittaa prosessoinnin uudestaan lähimmästä key framesta, ja meneehän siinä 5 sekuntia kun purat tälläkin koneella 10 sekuntia HD:tä cpu:lla
<paww> edistyneemmät softathan cachettaa muistissa ja levyllä valmiiksi prosessoitua preview-dataa
<Mirv> harmillista on että 12.04:ssa ei ole openshotin bugifiksattua versiota vaan alkuperäinen 1.4.0
<Mirv> harmillista on myös että universea ylläpitäviä on niin vähän
<Mirv> ite vähän edesautoin me-tv:n korjatun version saamisessa 12.04:een, nyt on proposedissa
<Mirv> ja pitivi 0.15.2:kin toimii jotenkin, vaikkakin oletusmuoto on rikki muiden ongelmien muassa mutta webm:ksi sain jopa ihan ongelmitta editoitua pienen pätkän.
<Mirv> tosin jos henkeä pidättelee niin http://www.lwks.com/:n Linux/opensource-versio saattaisi valmistua joskus ja varmaan pesee kilpailijansa jos vain on stabiili
<Mirv> näyttää tuo quantalin versio asentuvan kiltisti 12.04:eenkin http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openshot/openshot_1.4.2-1.1build1_all.deb
<pekkaa> iltaa
<pekkaa> mitä nappia pitää painaa käynnistettäessä, että grub tulee esiin
<pekkaa> (lubuntu 12.04 ainoa käyttis, grub ei tule esiin normaalissa käynnistyksessä)
<gildean> pekkaa: oikeenpuolimmaista shiftiä kun pitää pohjassa/rämppää bootatessa
<gildean> iirc
<pekkaa> kiitos!! yritin äffiä tuloksetta eikä googlellakaan löytynyt
<pekkaa> hmm... ruutuun tulee vain grub loading, muttei grub tule kuitenkaan esiin vaan kone yrittää käynnistyä normaalistai
<pekkaa> nyt tuli grub kun piti pitkään pohjassa
<pekkaa> kiitos
<Mirv> mä luulin että se oli nimen omaan vasemmanpuoleinen shift :P
<Myrtti> shift yleensä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-24
<tuomaseitaidatuo> Haloo. Käynnistin ssh serverin ja yhdistin siihen ssh käyttäjällä. Ruutuun ilmaantui [/sh: -,: unknown option ja voin kirjoittaa tuon alle. Mitä järkeä on tehdä työkälija apuohjelmille jotka ovat /sh kansiossa jos niitä ei ole olemassakaan ja niitä ei voi listät koska ohjelma jolla annetaan lupa lisätä niitä ei ole apuohjelma /sh kansiossa?
<tuomaseitaidatuo> Haloo. Käynnistin ssh serverin ja yhdistin siihen ssh käyttäjällä. Ruutuun ilmaantui [/sh: -,: unknown option ja voin kirjoittaa tuon alle. Mitä järkeä on tehdä työkaluja apuohjelmille jotka ovat /sh kansiossa jos niitä ei ole olemassakaan ja niitä ei voi listät koska ohjelma jolla annetaan lupa lisätä niitä ei ole apuohjelma /sh kansiossa?
<tuomaseitaidatuo> riville johon voin kirjoittaa on tyhjä. enkä saa ohjeita auki.
<mjr> olet ehkä laittanut johonkin /sh mihin olisi oikeasti pitänyt laittaa /bin/sh
<tuomaseitaidatuo> Kansiossa joka ei ole siellä missä pitäisi sisältää konentti että kansioiden pitää olla system/bin/sh ja siellähän se näkyy.
<tuomaseitaidatuo> mut sitli muka puuttuu.
<tale> tuomaseitaidatuo: SSH toimii siten, että asennat koneeseen A paketin openssh-server. Sitten koneessa B komennat ssh käyttäjätunnus@konenaA-osoite
<tale> tuomaseitaidatuo: Jos teet jotain muuta, toimimattomuus on oma vikasi.
<tuomaseitaidatuo> tietenki vika on mun kun en osaa
<tuomaseitaidatuo> mitä järkeä on tehdä tietokone jos sen tietoja ei voi muokkaa
<tuomaseitaidatuo> suoraan kun sen on ostanu kaupasta
<mjr> mitä ohjetta olet seurannut
<mjr> eikä mitään system/bin/sh:ta ole vaan pelkkä /bin/sh
<tuomaseitaidatuo> internetin ohjeita.
<tuomaseitaidatuo> ok
<anacron> validit ohjeet löytyy yleensä niistä ohjelmista itsestään
<mjr> Vastaat väistelevästi obskuurin ongelman kera. Vaikutat häiriköltä.
<czr_> se on se vanha honvai taas.
<tuomaseitaidatuo> en mä oo höirikkö vaan setä on häirikkö
<czr_> yrittaa rootata jotain androidia
<czr_> :-)
<Tm_T> tsssk
<Tm_T> sitkiä on (:
<elias_a> Päivän potkijaiset ovat alkaneet!
<elias_a> - Ai *onvai? :P
<czr_> jep
<gildean> mjr: tuo on pikkasen huono banni vaan kun saattaa bannata ison läjän muitakin käyttäjiä, näyttäis olevan isp-tason natti-osote
<mjr> aikomus oli poistaa se vähän päästä
<Hejkki> moro, tietääks kukaan, mistä sais halavan gprs-liittymän? tai kyllä 3G kelpaa myös, mutta gprs riittäisi. erittäin pieneen datansiirtoon
<tale> Hejkki: Kuinka halpa? Prepaid-liittymiä saa R-Kioskilta, se maksaa vaan sen verran kuin sitä käyttää.
<Hejkki> jos esim johonki kissa/koirapantaan laittais. se lähettää vaikka kerran tunnissa sijaintinsa netin yli
<Hejkki> eikös noi prepaidit ole kalliita?
<tale> Hejkki: Riippuu miten sitä käyttää. Tuossa kaulapantatapauksessa prepaid tulee kalliiksi.
<tale> Jos tarvii vaan silloin tällöin, ei tarvi maksaa niistä päivistä jolloin ei liittymää käytä, silloin se on edullista.
<Hejkki> jossaki luki että eurolla kuussa saa netin, mutta en vain löydä sellaista mistään :S
<tale> Hejkki: Oletko katsonut hinnstoja? DNA:lla on 90 senttiä kuukaudessa halvin, DNA Äly Perusdata. En tiedä tuleeko siihen lisämaksua datan käytöstä.
<Hejkki> joo jotaki oon vertaillut
<Hejkki> telefinlandilla on 3e/kk 256 kbps netillä
<Hejkki> saunalahdella näköjään 2,90e/kk
<Hejkki> toi dna:n 90c/kk ei sisällä nettiä, tai siis netti laskutetaan käytön mukaan erikseen
<Hejkki> joo'o. kai se pitää tyytyä 3e/kk liittymään, eihän se ole kuin 48 euroa vuodessa.
<Hejkki> tai tuo 2,90 meinaan, 34,80e/vuosi :>
<Iltsu> mites saunalahti, kaikis liittymis on data
<ninnnu> Saunalahden ehtoihin kuuluu SMS/sähköpostispämmi
<ninnnu> ellei halua maksaa euron enemmän kuussa
<ninnnu> Oon kyl saanu vain yhden mainosviestin ton uudistuksen jälkeen
<Iltsu> no jos se liittymä on koirapannas ni ketä kiinnostaa
<ninnnu> niin
<ath_> Koira saa tekstiviestejä ja alkaa ostelemaan kamaa varastetulla luottokortilla.
<ninnnu> Cosmopolitania tai jotai sieltä yritettiin tyrkyttää
<Kurko> tuntuu siltä et kaikki suomalaiset operaattorit on jotenki paskoja
<Max^> ei oo näkyny vaikka saunalahti onkin
<Max^> nettitikussa kyllä vaa
<Max^> eikä ubuntu taida tukea tekstiviestejä
<Sysi> soneralla on ainoo kunnolla kattava 2G mutta 3G on heikko, dna:lla datapaketit on vähän kalliita, sauniksella random ongelmia
<Max^> sonera pätkii
<Kurko> dna:lla ainakaan 3g toimi yhtää
<ninnnu> sopiva mokkula niin kyl ne tekstiviestit liikkuu
<ninnnu> mulla on joku random huawei
<ninnnu> http://www.wordhord.co.uk/pysms.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7ibEQa -> WordHord : PySMS
<Kurko> meikältä löytyis sisänen 3g modeemi ylimääräsenä, jos joku haluais ostaa
<Max^> ztellä ei toimi edes muistikortin luku vaikka paikka olis
<Max^> ja windows softa hajos ku operaattorilukon kanssa säätelin :D
<Kurko> ericsson f3507g malliltaan
<Kurko> btw, mitä ihmettä mokkulassa tehdään kortin lukijalla?
<ninnnu> Kurko: jaa'a
<ninnnu> ei voi tietää, mutta mun mokkula kyl syö microSD:tä
<Max^> microsdtä tarkotin kyll
<Max^> ei vaan tunnista tässä
<Max^> huawein tikulla toimii kyllä
<mjr> sikäli kun on sama ku tossa e169:ssa niin se nyt vaan osaa toimia samalla muistitikkuna (vaikka hitaana, kun toi on usb 1.1)
<mjr> tai siis kortinlukijana
<Kurko> ahaa
<pesasa> Ajureita varten noi kai.
<mjr> ajurit tapaa tulla sisäisellä muistilla erikseen
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-25
<Ya_Yagi> ei kukaan tietäs mistä sais täydet suomennokset mint 15:aan
<Ya_Yagi> eikun ei mitn, löysin vihdoinkin jotain mitä oon etsiny viikkoja :)
<Ya_Yagi> njahas, ei tää sitten vissiin tahdokkaa hakea noita suomikielipaketteja. täytyy varmaan kokeilla kaikki suomen peilit jos vaikka joku toimis
<tale> Ya_Yagi: Tämä on Ubuntun kanava. Ubuntu lienee suomennettu kattavasti, ja ne samat suomennokset on käytettävissä muissakin linux-jakeluissa, kunhan jakelun tekijät toimertuu ottamaan ne mukaan.
<Ya_Yagi> juu tässä mintissä näyttäski olevan ubuntun varastot käytössä noihin kielipaketteihin
<Tm_T> Ya_Yagi: jep, mutta Mint ei ole Ubuntu, joten se ei ole täällä tuettu
<Kumiorava> oliks ubuntun upgrade niinkin helppoa että muokkaa sources.listiä ja apt-get update ja upgrade?
<heikki> teoriassa ehkä, käytännössä ei
<heikki> käytännössä helpompaa
<heikki> sudo do-release-upgrade
<tale> Tuo do-release-upgrade kannattanee tehdä konsolista, eikä käynnissä olevasta GUI-istunnosta.
<mjr> muistaakseni se käynnistää screenin jossa rupeaa suorittumaan joten jos gui menee sekasin niin se ei sinänsä tapa sitä (joskin pitää reattachoida muualta jos tarvii päästä takas siihen)
<mjr> minä olen ajanut guista eikä ole mitään _kovin_ kummallista vielä tapahtunut...
<tale> mjr: Ahaa, tuo on hyvä. Screen kannattaisi siinä konsolillaki käynnistää ja ajaa päivitys screenin sisällä.
<tale> Minä päivittelen vain Debianeja, Ubuntut olen asennellut uudestaan.
<mjr> mut voi se olla piirun verran siistimpää ajaa tekstikonsolilta kyllä
<Sysi> update managerhan tekee myös versiopäivityksiä, mutta mää mieluiten tekisin tekstikonsolista jos ollenkaa
<Tm_T> do-release-upgrade avaa itsensä screeniin, eiku tmuxiin tätänykyä
<Tm_T> eli sen pitäisi itse hoitaa se
<Max^> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8878/j69.png kuuluukohan tuo kirjain tuohon
<Kurko> Max^: missä tuommonen?
<Max^> keepassx näytti ku hakukenttään liittää tekstiä
<Max^> ei tuon suomennoksen pitäs edes olla päällä
<Max^> mitähän varten ubuntussa rajoitetaan ohjelmien asentamista...
<Max^> steam ei toimi ilman jotai ubuntu tunnusta ja sen rekisteröintilomake taas ei toimi kunnolla
<Max^> jaa toi bugmenot toimii kans
<ninnnu> hö?
<mjr> eipä juuri aavistusta steamista mutta eiköhän sitä pitäisi kysyä niiltä jos eivät asennu
<Max^> asentui mut piti olla joku ubuntu tai launchpad tunnus
<Max^> mut löyty netistä ni toimii ny
<ninnnu> Mä lisäsin vain Steamin omat repot /etc/apt/sources.list.d:hen
<Sysi> launchpadissa on openid jonka saa helpomminki ku launchpadista
<ninnnu> se sovellusvalikoimasofta on tietty ihan oma lukunsa
<Kurko> niin se näköjää täytyy ostaa ilmaseks tuo steam
<Max^> http://bugmenot.com/ tolla latasin vaa
<Fibubot`> http://bugmenot.com/ -> Bugmenot.com - login with these free web passwords to bypass compulsory registration
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-26
<Max`> voiko tohon ipv6 tunneliin yhdistää ulkopuolelta vaikka olis saunalahden nat viritys päällä
<mjr> Tarkoitatko että jos sulla on ipv4-natin takana oleva kone joka ottaa sieltä jonkun tunnelitarjoajan kautta ipv6-tunneliyhteyden, pääseekö sinne sisäänpäin ipv6:lla? (Pääsee.)
<Max`> juu
<inz> taitaa riippua tunnelointitekniikasta
<Max`> varmaan teredo se
<mjr> jos tunnelointitekniikka ylipäätään toimii natin takaa niin saa olla aika eksoottisen huonosti tehty tunneli jotta toi ei toimis
<mjr> (sixxsin udp-tunnelointia käytän itte, toimii, ja on ollut jopa iloa tosta natin taakse tunneloinnista)
<Max`> kait tuo toimii ku tähän pääsin
<mjr> tai ayiya:ksi noi kai tätä protokollaa kutsuu
<Max`> oli kyll vakiona ku asensin tuon paketin mikä oli ohjeessa
<Max`> mihinkäs toi sixxs tarvii tollasia tietoja ku on parempiaki mihi ei tarvii edes rekisteröityä
<thepredator1994> hi
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-27
<UrB> llkkkkkkkkkkkno, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, 8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<UrB> pahoittelut floodista (kissa näppiksellä)
<Echramath> no no no no no limit
<puhuri> Olikos niin, että networkmanager ei tue wps-nappikonfausta wpa2:lle http://askubuntu.com/questions/120367/how-to-connect-to-wi-fi-ap-through-wps
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/T0IFaT -> wireless - How to connect to Wi-Fi AP through WPS? - Ask Ubuntu
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-28
<czr> Echramath :-)
<puhuri> tuo wps-puute kyllä aika outo kun wpa supplicant sitä tukee ja toimii esim. maemossa ok
<paasi> moro hei auttakaa
<paasi> miksen pääse nettii mun linuxilla
<paasi> muutto alla
<paasi> pitääkö jotai muuttaa jostai käsin
<paasi> eli kun siis ip vaihtu toisinsanoen
<anacron> paasi: olet siis todennut että se toimii muilla käyttiksillä?
<paasi> joo
<paasi> läppäri kii ja tää pöytäkone
<paasi> tämmöne löyty
<paasi> http://unixfoo.blogspot.fi/2007/10/yet-to-add.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/oQUDQD -> Linux Network bonding – setup guide
<paasi> onks tost apuu?
<paasi> en saa vaa toimii ku en löydä moista tiedostoo
<paasi> ifconfigil se löytää kyl eth0
<paasi> enkä pysty yhistää routerii
<paasi> määritin automaattisesti sille ip näyttäs yhistenyyn nettii mut eipääse silti
<paasi> :D
<paasi> manuaalisesti*
<paasi> routerii pääsee ainaki ny
<knihti> dns cachen flushaaminen saattaisi auttaa?
<paasi> ööp
<paasi> mites se tehää
<paasi> ei auttanu
<paasi> hmm
<knihti> sori, googlettelu paljasti että Ubuntu ei näemmä defaulttina edes cachea dns entryjä
<paasi> sanoo jotain että deprecated
<knihti> oisko sulla dhcp päällä ja siksi kone ei saa osoitetta?
<paasi> hmm.. jotai taas kikkailin ni tulee et eth0 not configured
<paasi> siis routerista on päällä
<paasi> ?
<paasi> joo
<paasi> mut on aina ollukki
<paasi> mut otan automaattisen pois ja laitan manuaalisesti tuo 192 osotteen nii tosiaa pääsee routerii mut ei nettii
<paasi> eli öhm
<paasi> vai mitä meinasit misät
<knihti> tämä saattais auttaa: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-renew-dhcp-client-ip-address/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/wNwnuR -> Linux Force DHCP client (dhclient) to renew ip address
<paasi> joo kiitti koitetaa
<paasi> jää vaa junnaa toho kun kirjotaa dhclient
<paasi> ja ifdown eht0 tulee et ei oo configuroitu
<paasi> ilmeisesti kestääkin
<paasi> mitä googletin
<knihti> Ilmeisesti jotain häikkää verkkokortin konfiguraatiossa. Jos pystyy, niin kannattaa poistaa vanha konfiguraatio (eth0) network managerissa ja tehdä uudet määrittelyt
<knihti> jossei sillä pysty (en voi tällä hetkellä tarkistaa) niin komentoriviltä onnistuu sama: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Configuring_an_interface
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/D6avlu -> NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<paasi> no nyt mein läpi toi dhclient
<paasi> pääsee routerii
<paasi> ainaki
<paasi> eli sama tilanne mut ei tarvi tehä sitä manuaalisesti
<paasi> njooh
<paasi> eli pingaa kyl nettii mut ei mee
<paasi> alkaa lähestyy
<paasi> )
<paasi> ja ip:tä pingaa hyvin mikä lähtee ulos
<paasi> mutta
<paasi> missä mättää
<paasi> :D
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-29
<arcturus_> tietääkö joku jotain hyvää rts tai tbs peliä linuxille?
<arcturus_> steamissa ei oikein ollut mitään
<ninnnu> Wesnoth
<arcturus_> eikös se ole enemmänkin seikkailu?
<ninnnu> emt, kyl mä oon mieltäny sen tbs:ksi
<paww> joihinkin simcityihin jotkut koukuttuu
<paww> vaikka ehkä se ei ole tbs
<paww> http://www.lgdb.org/category/genre/strategy
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/7YocEK -> Strategy games by popularity | Linux game database
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-30
<remuz> wesnoth on tbs ja hyvä onkin.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Mindmup
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/UjGUoi -> 3x26 Mindmup - Viikon VALO #131 | Viikon VALO
<paww> pesasa: tuollaisessa kaipaisin vertailua Freemindiin, joka lienee suosituin mindmap-sovellus linuxilla
<pesasa> Jep. Itse en ole vielä käyttänyt Freemindia. Pari viikkoa sitten esittelin Semantikin.
<pesasa> Se mikä tuosta esittelystä myös puuttuu, on maininta, että solmuihin voi lisätä liitteitä, jotka ovat käytännössä richtextiä, mahdollisilla kuvilla höystettyinä. Jätin tuon mainitsematta, kun ei jostain syystä tuntunut toimivan ihan niin kuin odotin.
<pesasa> Eli siinä richtexteditorissa oli jotain pientä toimimattomuutta ainakin sillä hetkellä kun kokeilin.
<paww> ainakin mulla on kohtuullinen informaatiotulva, joten kaipailen aina alkuun lyhyttä yhteenvetoa. Hyvä esimerkki on cnet.com:n, esmes http://reviews.cnet.com/multifunction-devices/hp-officejet-pro-8600/4505-3181_7-35060509.html
<paww> yksityiskohtiin menee sitten suht harvoin, jos aihe yhteenvedon osalta näyttää erityisen mielenkiintoiselta
<pesasa> Täytyy laittaa korvan taakse. Ihan hyvä saada kehitysehdotuksia. Kiitos.
<tale> paww: Onko noi jotain saman tapaista kuin http://viikonvalo.fi/Emacs_Org-mode
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/nnAzRD -> 2x12 Emacs Org-mode - Viikon VALO #64 | Viikon VALO
<paww> tale: "noi" tarkoittaen yhteenvetoa, joka tuossa org-mode-jutussa on?
<tale> paww: Tarkoitin onko ne samaan tarkoitukseen tehtyjä sovelluksia?
<paww> enpä sanoisi, tuon jutun org-moden kuvauksen perusteella. Mindmapit soveltuu siihen että voi laittaa yhteen dokumenttiin, kerralla "sivulle" mahtuvaksi, kaikkea mitä tulee mieleen jostain aiheesta. Mä olen käyttänyt projektin suunnitteluvaiheessa ensin brainstormaamiseen ja sitten taskilistana ja backlogina.
<tale> paww: Okei, tuo "sivulle mahtuminen" ei oikein Org-modella onnistu.
<pesasa> tale: Joo, mindmap-sovelluksissa on visuaalisuus keskeistä.
<pesasa> Semantik on siitä kiva, että sen rakenteesta voi generoida suoraan dokumentteja.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-26
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Scratch
<Hejkki> jaha, milläs mä reportoin dist-upgrade virheet?
<Hejkki> tällasia vastaavia rivejä eri paketeille tuli yli tusinan: got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'procps': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured'
<Hejkki> aha, oli tällanenki rivi: Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/65-khmer.conf", line 14: out of memory
<Hejkki> vaik o 3 gigaa rammii ja 8 gigaa swappii
<Hejkki> noh, buuttaan
<Hejkki> jää lokit lähettämättä kun on niin vaikeaksi tehty tällanen bug reportointi
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-27
<viginti>  /al
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-24
<elias_a_> Jos network-managerilla jakaa yhteyden toisille koneille niin mistä näkisi tiedon siitä, että mitä koneita siellä wlanin päässä on?
<elias_a_> NM näyttää olevan nykyään hyvin fiksu: osaa käyttää dnsmasq:a ja dhcp-palvelimen käytönkin se hanskaa.
<Tm_T> joo http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/24/8832571/ubuntu-smartphone-meizu-mx4
<puhuri> elias_a_: en tiedä onko kuita, mutta komentoriviltä ip n s dev wlan0
<elias_a_> puhuri: Kiitos! Tuollapa pääsin eteenpäin.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-25
<Hejkki2> moro, onks jotaki tarkistuslistaa tms, mitä tarttis kattoa jos epäilee että on vikaa smtp palvelimessa
<Hejkki2> esim aukkoa tms
<Hejkki2> tai testisoftaa
<puhuri> millaista vikaa?
<Hejkki2> esim että kaikki pääsee sendiin spämmiä tms
<puhuri> http://mxtoolbox.com/diagnostic.aspx on yksi online-työkalu
<puhuri> mikä softa sulla on käytössä?
<Hejkki2> onko noi turvallisia / meinaan että eivät sit käytä palvelinta spämmäykseen :D
<puhuri> mitään ei voi taata, mutta tuo on ollut aika kauan linjoilla eli jos tekee ilkeyksiä niin olisi varmaan tieto
<Hejkki2> dovecot / postfix / spamassassin
<Hejkki2> not an open relay
<puhuri> mitä sulla sanoo  grep ^mynetworks /etc/postfix/main.cf
<puhuri> (pitäisi tulla vain yksi rivi)
<Hejkki2> mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128 (ja sitten palvelimen oma ip ilman maskia)
<Hejkki2> oon vähä arka antaan ip:tä tässä vaiheessa ;) Kun en tiedä onko kaikki kunnos
<puhuri> näyttää oikealta - oletko tehnyt oletuskonfiguraatioon mitä muutoksia?
<Hejkki2> olen. käyttää mysql:ää virtuaaliusereihin
<Hejkki2> netistä suoraa ohjeet. toiminut monta vuotta ok
<Hejkki2> pienellä modofikaatiolla toki
<Hejkki2> softat toki päivitetty
<puhuri> eli varmaan aika sama setuooi mikä mulla on yhdessä
<ansa> mistä vikaepäily syntynyt?
<Hejkki2> mailit ei kulje aina ulos / sisään, ja on mustalla listalla
<Hejkki2> ip
<puhuri> onko se monellakin listalla vai vain yhdellä?
<Hejkki2> yhdellä, mutta ei ole eka kerta
<ansa> ja voiko joku käyttäjistä olla lähettänyt spammia? noita on joskus tapahtunut että on saatu tunnari/passu ja sittenpä lähtee
<Hejkki2> aitoja linux-käyttäjiä on tasan 2, ja en usko noista että ois saastunut, mutta mysql:n kautta mailiusereita on monia
<ansa> sitten backscatter voi olla ongelma, jos on konffattu sikäli huonosti että postfix ei tarkista heti alkuun voiko toimittaa perille vaan ottaa vastaan ja lähettää pompun
<ansa> jos siis ei käyttäjää löydykään
<Hejkki2> joo
<puhuri> näkyykö lokeissa mitä että olisi meilejä mennyt; esim http://jimsun.linxnet.com/postfix_contrib.html saa hyvät tiivistemät
<puhuri> toki meilisofta voi olla ihan kunnossa, mutta jos koneessa on joku muuu haavoittuvuus niin meilerin pystyy aina ohittamaan jollain omalla softalla
<puhuri> mutta se, että vain yhdellä listalla on niin viittaisi että ei ole korkattu palvelin
<puhuri> oma meileri oli juuri aamulla barracudacentral.org:n listalla tänä aamuna. Ei mitään käsitystä mistä sinne hypännyt kun listauspolitiikka ei kerro.
<Hejkki2> selvittelin hieman lokeista ja muualta... on ilmeisesti spamtrappiin lähetetty postia palvelimelta
<Hejkki2> mikä on maililogissa oleva sasl_username kun tässä yksi palvelimella olevista sähköpostiosoitteista
<ansa> se on se millä on autentikoitu lähettämään postia
<puhuri> se on siis se, millä käyttäjä on autentikoitunut lähtevän postin palvelimelle (eli ilmeisesti submit-portissa sallit lähettämisen ulkopuolelta)
<puhuri> eli käytät dovecottia sasl-tarjoajana posftixin smtp-autentikaatioon (ja dovecot vastaavasti kaivaa mysql:stä käyttäjätiedot)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-26
<vagner> ok
#ubuntu-fi 2015-06-27
<Hejkki> moro, mikä toi mail.logissa (dovecot) on tuo hexaluku aina ennen kaksoispistettä?
<Hejkki> esim ennen tota from= kohtaa
<puhuri> se on viestin jonotunniste eli sen perusteella pystyy mm. saman viestin käsittelyyn liittyvät lokiviestit erottelemaan
<puhuri> sama näkyy siis esim. mailq -komennon tulosteessa ja sen perusteella voi tuhota meilejä lähtevistä postsuper-komennolla
<Hejkki> entä jos on usealla viestillä sama tunniste? Onko se silloin että on lähetetty samalla yhdistyskerralla useampi viesti?
<ansa> ei, se on aina yhden viestin tunniste, mut sama viesti on voitu lähettää moneen paikkaan
<Hejkki> ok
<Hejkki> jees, kiitoksia, meikä läksii, moro
<ky_castillos> :-[
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Okular
<rhkfin_> +1
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-29
<Wapsi> Thunderbirdia. Kokeilen aina aika ajoin muita (mm. Evolution, Geary, Kmail), mutta lopuksi palaan aina syystä tai toisesta Thunderbirdiin. Siitä löytyy ~kaikki tarvitsemani ominaisuudet ja se on riittävän vakaa. Evolution on esim. ollut turhan epästabiili, sama Kmail välillä. Gearysta ei löydy kaikkia ominaisuuksia, joita kaipaan.
<Wapsi> Imap Idle, GPG:n integrointi ja kalenterituki (useita: mm. gmail-kalenterit, exchange-kalenterit, yms.), kalenterikutsujen händlaus (vaikka tämä ei olekaan mikään standardi) jne. Thunderbird tukee näitä kaikkia
<ansa> kmailia tuli joskus käytettyä enemmänkin, mutta joku puute / ongelma sen kanssa tuli
<Wapsi> Thunderbird on vain ulkonäöltään ehkä rumin email client, jonka linuxiin saa :P
<elias_a> No Alpinea käyttämämään sitten ja valitus seis! :P
<Wapsi> mutt
<elias_a> Ei mitään muttia! :P
<pesasa> Geary on itse asiassa jo kuollut. Mutta, kuten kuuluu, ElementaryOS:n porukka on forkannut sen nimellä Pantheon Mail. https://www.linux.com/news/meet-pantheon-mail-fork-now-dead-geary
<pesasa> http://blog.elementary.io/post/139731273161/re-geary
<tepidtoaster> Hei, ehtisikö joku äkkiä antamaan kenttätuomion, onko päivitykseni 15.04:sta 15.10:neen mennyt jo täysin pieleen? Päivitys tuntuu juuttuneen tällaiseen kohtaan: http://imgur.com/RNgoxSX
<jjo> Ei se varmaan täysin pieleen ole mennyt
<tepidtoaster> pitäiskö tässä ryhtyä johonkin toimenpiteisiin vai vaan odotella kiltisti?
<ninnnu> jos se edelleen jatkaa niin antaa mennä vaan
<jjo> Minä en ole varsinaisesti käyttänyt tuota päivitystyökalua hetkeen, mutta jos tuo terminalissa oleva juttu ei etene, niin tuskin se itse päivityskään etenee
<ninnnu> ei sattunu ainakaan pahasti
<jjo> tuo nyt ei ole semmonen ongelma joka rikkoisi järjestelmän, kunhan pitää huolen, että kaikki päivitetyt paketit on asennettu ennen kuin käynnistää koneen seuraavaksi
<jjo> siis muut kuin tuohon ongelmaan liittyvät
<tepidtoaster> mistä tiedän, että kaikki on asennettu? ainakaan itse tiedä ulkoa, mitä päivitys olisi tuon vaiheen jälkeen halunnut vielä tehdä
<ansa> terminaalissa vois kokeilla ajaa apt-get dist-upgrade ja katsoa mitä se sanoo
<tepidtoaster> Resource temporarily unavailable
<jjo> myös apt-get -f install voi olla ihan näppärä komento
<jjo> sudona tietty tuokin
<tepidtoaster> ei mitään korjattavaa
<jjo> mutta nuo komennot eivät toimi jos paketinhallinta on muussa käytössä
<tepidtoaster> jostain syystä pelkästään update ei mene läpi
<tepidtoaster> muut menee
<jjo> onko sinulla vielä se graafinen päivitystyökalu käynnissä?
<tepidtoaster> kyllä :D
<jjo> no se lukitsee oletettavasti tuon paketinhallinnan
<jjo> jos olet varma ettei se etene, niin sulje se
<tepidtoaster> no, nyt aptitude update pyörii
<tepidtoaster> ainakin repot on wilyn eli 15.10:nen
<tepidtoaster> ei tää kyllä mitään päivitettävää löydä
<tepidtoaster> tai korjattavaa -f install -komennolla
<tepidtoaster> Noh, mä boottaan ja palaan kohta - toivottavasti - raportoimaan, miten kävi. Kiitos kuitenkin avusta :D
<tepidtoaster> hähähäää, onnistui
<tepidtoaster> kiitos paljon
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-30
<puhuri> kokeilin tuossa geary.a postiasiakkaana. Muuten ihan siistin näköinen mutta ei ilmeisesti tue useampaa tiliä eikä oikein omaan käyttötapaan sovellu
<pesasa> puhuri: Ööö... Kyllähän se useampia tilejä tukee. Käyttötavat sitten voivat kyllä olla erilaisia. Perustoiminnallisuudethan tuossa ovat aika selkeästi ja helposti käytettävissä, mutta hienompia ominaisuuksiahan tosta vähän puuttuu.
<pesasa> Applen Mailiahan tuolla on pyritty matkimaan.
<puhuri> pesasa: en vain keksinyt miten siinä lisätään tilejä eikä mitään dokumentaatiota (pl. FAQ) näytä olevan
<pesasa> puhuri: Hmm... Mikähän versio. Kyllä mulla oli ihan menussa "Accounts". Ei siellä paljon muuta ollutkaan kuin tuo ja "Preferences" (tms.).
<pesasa> Se menu ja muut nappulat siinä sitten olivat sellaiset hassut otsikkopalkin sisään integroidut. Jotain nykyajan Gnome-juttua vissiin. En tiedä, miten tuo mahtaa Unityssa näkyä. KDE:ssä ei ainakaan ikkunalla näkynyt reunuksia, eli mistään ei saanut kiinni ikkunan koon muuttamiseksi.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-01
<puhuri> gnome3:lla käytän ja tosiaan se valikko on siellä ruudun yläreunassa eikä ikkunassa
<puhuri> mitä sinänsä en kunnolla huomannut kun käytän sunmousea niin fokus häviää ikkunasta helposti
<puhuri> sieltä yläpalkista löytyi tili ja asetukset
<puhuri> seikkailu lähti vaan siitä liikkeelle kun exchange-päivityksen jälkeen thunderbirdin inbox lakkasi vastaanottamatta meilejä niin kokeilin sitten tuolla onko vika asiakkaassa vai palvelimessa
<Wapsi> geary on kuollut. se forkattiin osaks jotain muuta projektia. ne on kehittäny sitä eteenpäin
<Wapsi> muistaakseni elementaryOS otti sen haltuun tjsp.
<Iltsu> joo, siitähä oli puhetta jossaan iha just
<Iltsu> oon aika varma et tääl tai k -sisarkanaval
<puhuri> joo, mutta pantheon mailia ei ainankaan debianin repoista loydy
<Wapsi> käännä sorsista :)
<Wapsi> ./configure && make && make install .... <install these 391748974 packages> ... ./configure && make && make install ... <install these 423 packages> ... ./configure && make && make install ... <error, apply patch> ... ./configure && make && make install ... <error, apply second patch> ./configure && make && make install ... <error>  ... lopuksi: https://xkcd.com/979/
<Iltsu> :D
<puhuri> pysyttelen kuitenkin thunderbirdissa kun siinä on kohtuullisen toimiva gpg-tuki
<StockAntenna> pysyttelen weppimeileissä :)
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Pervo!
<Mikaela> Minulla ei toimi, siksi Claws Mail
<kirvesAxe> mä oon jo pitkään miettiny ett mistä sais edes thunderbirdin tasoisen mailclientin sailfishille...
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-02
<tale> Mikä olisi hyvä 10-sormijärjestelmän opetteluun sopiva ohjelma? Mieluusti suomenkielinen.
<tale> Ja sopiva semmoiselle joka vasta opettelee tietokoneen käyttöä muutenkin.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-07-03
<pesasa> tale: ktouch ainakin on.
<lliehu> ktouchin suomenkielinen kurssi on tunnetusti aika kehno (generoitu ainakin osittain automaattisesti vähän huonosti ja sisältää typoja), mutta kukaan ei ole tehnyt parempaa ja ktouchin kanssa voi toki käyttää muunkielisiä opettelumateriaaleja tai tehdä itse sen omalla kurssieditorilla
<elias_a> Minkäs niminen on 16.04:ssa bluetoothin yläpalkkiin menevä appletti?
<elias_a> Ei jostain syystä ole asentunut päivittäessä oikein.
<Akuli> eikse oo blueman enää
<elias_a> Katsotaanpas.
<pesasa> lliehu: Kokeilin äsken ktouchia ja jostain syystä ainakin minulla oli hidas. Siis näppäimen painalluksesta siihen, että se rekisteröitiin näytölle kesti huomattavan kauan. En minäkään ihan niin nopea kirjoittaja ole, että tuon tarvitsisi tulla kolmisen sanaa perässä.
<elias_a> En tajua enää miten tuonne Unityn yläpalkkiin saisi BT-appletin. :(
<lliehu> pesasa: kappas joo. sama täällä
<lliehu> milloinkohan toi on regressannu tolleen
<lliehu> näemmä suorituskyky paranee ainakin mulla merkittävästi, kun ikkuna on pienempi. tiedä sitten miksi
<elias_a> Jahas - olikin kytketty ohjelmallisesti pois päältä. Asetuksista sai päälle.
<ninnnu> ktouch piirtää jostain syystä koko ikkunan uudelleen joka framella? Se on melko hidasta puuhaa kuitenkin
<lliehu> niin voi olla
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-26
<Shadowbird123> (19.24.39) Shadowbird123: hey, im trying to install netflix app according this guide https://www.howtogeek.com/130372/how-to-watch-netflix-on-ubuntu-with-the-netflix-desktop-app/ but i get "E: Unable to locate package netflix-desktop" after i  run "sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop"
<Shadowbird123> (19.25.45) Shadowbird123: i have visitors at my place atm, and they would like to watch a movies, so if there is faster way like by using chrome, that works fine for me too, but didnt figure that either.. i read that maybe i need to use html5, but dont know how to do it
<Shadowbird123> kopiont enkuks ton tekstini tuolta toiselta kanavalta
<Shadowbird123> *kopioin
<Laodikea> https://www.linux.fi/wiki/Netflix
<ninnnu> Asennat Google Chromen
<ninnnu> Firefoxikin taitaa toimia nykyään
<ninnnu> Howtogeekin setti on vuodelta 2012 jolloin ny tarvikin vähän enemmän tunkkia ja Silverlight oli edelleen juttu
<Shadowbird123> okei, kiitti. mites ton html5 saa päälle? chromella oon koittanukki täl hetkellä. testaan kohta firefox ku saan noi tunnuksen sinen uudestaan
<Shadowbird123> *sinne
<ninnnu> tota
<ninnnu> ei sitä voi edes ottaa pois päältä
<Shadowbird123> jaa, okei
<ninnnu> ja siis Chromium ei tällä kertaa oo kelvollinen Chromen korvike
<Laodikea> Joo, pitää ladata täältä: https://www.google.fi/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<Shadowbird123> Foutcode: M7063-1013 tollanen virhe koodi tulee ku koittaa chromella, googlasinki jo siit infoo, mut ei löytyny ratkasua, ainoo mitä en oo koittanu oli se et muuttaa html5 niinku jotku mainitsi, mut ehkä vanhaa infoo en tiiä
<Shadowbird123> okei, mul taitaa olla just toi oikee, vois viel varmistaa
<Laodikea> jos se on valikoissa chrome, eikä chromium, niin on oikea
<Shadowbird123> on joo
<ninnnu> Netflixin ohje tolle virheelle vihjaa että joku selainlaajennus saattaa rikkoa
<ninnnu> Firefoxilla saattaa vaatia että klikkaa asetuksista DRM-hommat päälle ensin, ne ei välttämättä ole oletusarvoisesti
<Shadowbird123> okey
<Shadowbird123> chromessa ei pitäis olla mitää laajennuksia, ku en oo sitä koskaa oikee käyttäny. vilasen ton firefox koht ku saan vaa tunnukset tonne
<Laodikea> eipä se ole suuri vaiva tarkistaa
<ninnnu> https://help.netflix.com/fi/node/50625
<ansa> Onhan se päivitetty chrome? 32-bittinen ei varmaan oo enää saanut päivityksiä, toimineeko Netflix siinä enää ollenkaan.
<mjr> joo 32-bittinen chrome lopetettiin jo aikaa sitten
<mjr> toi netflix-desktop ei oo varmaan enää saatavilla jos tulee tuolalista virhettä, mahdollisesti koska on se chrome (64-bittinen) nykyään
<mjr> toi ohjehan on viiden vuoden takaa
<Laodikea> samoin kun kyseinen repositorio, aika ajanut jo ohi
<mjr> tuolta voi olla saatavilla vielä (mutta ei sitäkään ole päivitetty pitkään aikaan ym. syystä): http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-28
<hahlo> onko 17.04 jo gnome työpöydällä?
<hahlo> ei vissiin
<hahlo> Device M75 not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<hahlo> mistä sen imagen löytäisi?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-29
<Elekaz_> https://twitter.com/astarrb/status/880170781841514496
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-30
<hajix> hi there
<hajix> how r u guys
<hajix> any body is here for helping
<hajix> im in elementary os with no liber office
<hajix> and i download liber from the offical site
<hajix> and then i extracted
<hajix> but in the folder there is a lot of deb files
<hajix> i dont know how to install
<hajix> witch one to install
<hajix> HELP!
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-01
<kirvesAxe> hmm
<kirvesAxe> oon asentanut softan, ubuntu software center kertoo sen olevan asennettu... mutta kubuntussa en löydä sitä mistään, mitäköhän pitäisi tehdä että se löytyisi? :)
<Maakuth> enpä osaa sanoa miten virallisesti, mutta dpkg -L paketin-nimi niin näet ko. paketin tiedostot, kaikella todennäköisyydellä kaipaamasi binääri on /usr/bin/ alla
<Maakuth> tai virallinen tämäkin, mutta tarkoitan että guin kautta
<kirvesAxe> :D
<kirvesAxe> njoo kokeilenpa tuota kunhan kotikoneelle pääsen :)
<puhuri> dpkg -L paketti | grep bin/ on peruskomento mitä kaytän selvittääkseni "mistä tämä käynnistyy?"
<puhuri> /usr/share/doc/paketti -hakemistosta löytyvä Readme(.Debian) voi kanssa auttaa
<puhuri> dpkg -L paketti | fgrep .desktop voi selvittää onko se ylipäänsä asentunut menuun tms.
<usvi> joskus tulee kyll mystisiä binäärinimiä koneeseen paketeista
#ubuntu-fi 2017-07-02
<hahlo> jääköhän paljosta  paitsi jos käyttää 16.04 uudempiin verraten?
<hahlo> saako tämän upgradetettua 17.04?
<Akuli> minä käytän 14.04:ää enkä koe että jään mistään paitsi
<Akuli> 16.04kin on lts eli ei ainakaan pitäis jäädä mistään tärkeästä paitsi
<Sm1thY> 16.04 käytossä itellä
<Sm1thY> Sitä uudemmissa ei käsittääkseni ole enää Unityä?
<Akuli> mullakaan ei ole tässä unityä koska en halunnut sitä
<Akuli> linukseissa on kiva kun saa ite päättää mitä käyttöjärjestelmään kuuluu :)
<hahlo> haittaako vanha kernel?
<Akuli> ei, mulla taitaa olla tässä 16.04:n kernel
<Akuli> 4.4.0 näköjään
<puhuri> jos on käyttistä uudempaa rautaa (CPU, piirisarjat), niin siten  mutta nekin saa
<puhuri> kun päivittää uden julkaisun kerneliin
<hahlo> saako tähän uutta kerneliä jostakin?
<hahlo> on backports niinku debianiin?
<Akuli> mää vaan asensin paketteja :D
<Sm1thY> Minua kiinnostaisi tietää myös että miten saa uudemman/uusimman kernelin tähän
<Akuli> vanhoihinkin tulee tarpeeks tietoturvapäivityksiä eli yleensä uusinta kerneliä ei tarvii
<Sm1thY> Juuh, mutta taidan päivitellä loppuvuodesta konetta niin olisi huva tietää
<Akuli> näköjään 16.04:ää uudempaa ei ainakaan 14.04:lle saa (yhdellä paketilla)
<Akuli> $ sudo apt install linux-generic-lts-   (paina tabia 2 kertaa)
<hahlo> tässä 4.8 kernel
<hahlo> stable debianissakin on 4.9
<hahlo> ja se kuulu vanhentuneesta softasta
<hahlo> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-reasons-update-kernel-linux/
<Akuli> mulla ei oo oikeestaan ongelmia minkään noista kanssa
<hahlo> 4.11.8 on uusin
<Mirv> 16.04:ssa oletus-hwe-kernel on nyt 4.8, ja hwe-edgenä on tarjolla 4.10
<Mirv> nyt kun on kaby lake niin on ihan kiva on suht modernia kerneliä yms palikoita
<Mirv> tuossa ne pakettinimet, ekat kaks riviä on niitä metapaketteja jotka vetää muut mukanaan http://paste.ubuntu.com/25005475/
<hahlo> mistä sen 4.10 saa?
<hahlo> oho omista repoista
<hahlo> tottunu et debianiin ja fedoraan pitää aina lisätä repositoryja
#ubuntu-fi 2018-06-25
<Talikka> äh, tässä on sulje välilehti ctrl-w kun olen tottunut ctrl-F4
<Talikka>  sudo apt install -y ubuntu-mate-desktop
<Talikka> vähän kokeiluja vanhalla palvelinjuhdalla P4 optiplex joka lienee 15 vuotta vanha
<StockAntenna> ctrl-w on myös Gimpissä
<ninnnu> ja Firefoxissa&Chromessa
<kirvesAxe> oon niin tottunu ctrl-w:n käyttöön et oon yllättyny jos se ei oo käytössä jossain softassa :n
<kirvesAxe> *:)
<StockAntenna> aiu
<StockAntenna> minä opin sen vasta viime vai edellisenä vuonna kun kimpissä piti kuvia käsitellessä sulkea nopeasti käsitelty kuva
<ansa> ctrl-w:n kanssa ongelma on kun se on edellisen sanan poisto komentoriveillä / emacs-yhteensopivilla editoreilla - mäkeissä omppu-w toimi tuona ikkunansulkemisena nätisti
<StockAntenna> vi rulez
<jjo> vi on aika karu, mut vim
<kirvesAxe> ansa, ja se on myös kettumainen kun "typotat" ctrl-q:lle ja softa sulkeutuu :))
<Laodikea> Hmm.. piti ehkä lisätä oma käyttäjä lp-ryhmään saadakseen LPT-portin kautta HP:n vanhan tulostimen toimimaan.
<Laodikea> siksi ehkä, että tulostimen sai asennettua, kun ensin lisäsi lp-ryhmään käyttäjän ja sitten käynnisti tietokoneen uudestaan. Tulostimen jätin siksi aikaa päälle. Tällaista siis Lubuntu 18.04:llä
<Laodikea> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems#Parallel_port_printer tuolta seiskakohdasta ensimmäinen komento ei tulostanut mitään, mutta toinen (eli sama komento sudolla) kertoi, että kyllä, Laserjet 6P on yhdistetty
<Laodikea> niin lisäsin sitten oman käyttäjäni lp-ryhmään ja nyt uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen 7. kohdan ylempikin komento (eli ilman sudoa) tulostaa saman mitä aiemmin sudon kanssa vain
<StockAntenna> ihme että lp vielä pelaa
